# Getting ready for move



## Maureen47

So we have a house , we have a timescale for our move, we have so many things to do !

I am in the process of 'down sizing' my stuff pre my move to Spain, my daughter has been extremely helpful in giving the phrase , if its not going to Spain , its either gets sold , goes to the charity shop or goes to the tip !

It is so difficult making decisions about what goes and what stays. 

I dont want to take lots of stuff with me but then there are some sentimental things I am struggling with and then thinking about storage space in Spain.

Did you all go through this when planning your move and how did you address it ?


----------



## Lynn R

maureen47 said:


> Did you all go through this when planning your move and how did you address it ?


Oh yes, did we ever! By the time we came to move, we already had our house here and it was fully furnished and equipped, so apart from a few bits and pieces we´d bought new in the UK and hung onto until it was time to move, we didn't want to bring any furniture with us.

I had some antique pieces which I sent to auction, and we "threw in" all the rest of the stuff, down to knives and forks, when we sold the house. It was quite a useful selliing aid, we didn´t advertise it as being for sale furnished, just casually said to viewers, by the way we're moving abroad and don't need the furnishings so we'd be prepared to include them at no extra cost. We were both still working full time so coudn't face the hassle of advertising things for sale second hand, dealing with enquiries and people trying to haggle.

The "clearing out" process was mostly done before the house went on the market. Never realised how much junk we'd accumulated (in cupboards, the loft, etc) and it took umpteen trips to the tip to get rid of it all. We'd hung on to things like left over rolls of wallpaper thinking they might come in handy, never saw the light of day after we'd shoved them in the loft. We did a car boot sale which was the hardest hundred pounds I ever earned in my life, just wasn't worth it after getting up at 5.30 am on a Sunday and paying for the stall. 

We still ended up bringing 63 boxes with us!


----------



## 90199

Our stuff, well most of it came with us, shipped to the Canary Isles in a container.


----------



## Maureen47

Lynn R said:


> Oh yes, did we ever! By the time we came to move, we already had our house here and it was fully furnished and equipped, so apart from a few bits and pieces we´d bought new in the UK and hung onto until it was time to move, we didn't want to bring any furniture with us.
> 
> I had some antique pieces which I sent to auction, and we "threw in" all the rest of the stuff, down to knives and forks, when we sold the house. It was quite a useful selliing aid, we didn´t advertise it as being for sale furnished, just casually said to viewers, by the way we're moving abroad and don't need the furnishings so we'd be prepared to include them at no extra cost. We were both still working full time so coudn't face the hassle of advertising things for sale second hand, dealing with enquiries and people trying to haggle.
> 
> The "clearing out" process was mostly done before the house went on the market. Never realised how much junk we'd accumulated (in cupboards, the loft, etc) and it took umpteen trips to the tip to get rid of it all. We'd hung on to things like left over rolls of wallpaper thinking they might come in handy, never saw the light of day after we'd shoved them in the loft. We did a car boot sale which was the hardest hundred pounds I ever earned in my life, just wasn't worth it after getting up at 5.30 am on a Sunday and paying for the stall.
> 
> We still ended up bringing 63 boxes with us!


My daughter is doing a few boot sales as she can have the money , if she makes the effort to do it then thats fine by me ! I have some stuff that will raise good money but you are so right in terms of the things I am finding that I didnt know Ihad and why did I keep them in the first place lol ! We have bought a few things for Spain but I am really trying to keep it to a minimum and sure I will get there ! I really dont want to bring my junk to Spain but thats work in progress !


----------



## whitenoiz

Yep!
We too sold our house unfurnished but chucked in most of the furniture as a freebie.
Some 'positively must have, must keep' stuff we put in store in the UK and later had transferred to storage here then finally to our house. 
We gave our local library about 90% of our extensive selection of books fiction and non fiction. We brought most of our UK clothes over with us; some have remained unworn for seven years. Pots pans and crockery we brought with us. We still have boxes of bric a brac and most of the must have, must keep' stuff has remained undisturbed all the time we have been here. Several boxes of it...
Its really down to how badly you need to hang onto stuff; you can be sure that the one unused thing you chuck out in the UK will be the one thing that you need most of all when you get here and vice versa. Beware CD's and DVD's collectively they weigh a ton and will seldom get played over here... besides which most can be found and either played or downloaded in one form or another from the internet...
Its a very difficult personal choice.


----------



## Maureen47

I am trying to do a list , music CD's I seem to want currently ! DVD's not so much , trying to think of practical things to keep as we also have a rental villa on our land so some things will be useful, its the stuff thats sentimental I am struggling with so have done a deal with my son and daughter that they will give me some loft space in each of their houses for things I just cannot get rid of , the space is limited ! Its things like a silver cross toy pram that was mine as a child and my daughter played with , thats got to stay for future daughters ! I am trying to get all my photos and videos in a digital format so they are easy to store and realising that my skinny hounds may not need lots of coats and blankets in Spain ! I am also trying to think that some of my stuff thats worth a bit of money that I am better having the money to enjoy experiences rather than stuff ! We will get there


----------



## whitenoiz

Unless ypu are settling directly on the coast, blankets and coats are an absolute must for skinny hounds. 
Once you move more than a few Kms inland it can get very cold overnight here during the winter... just as cold as the UK in fact. I have a Saluki and up until May this year I had a female Greyhound / Saluki cross, both very skinny, neither dog carried (or carries) any fat reserves and neither breed has much of an insulating undercoat. They have sheepskin lined waterproof dog coats. You also need to be aware that these fine coated thin skinned animals are subject to quite severe sunburn...

This pic was taken last year and isnt that far away from Chella...


----------



## 90199

Sod that, the nearest we get to white stuff is Mount Teide, the highest hill in Spanish territories, that goes white now and again.


----------



## Maureen47

whitenoiz said:


> Unless ypu are settling directly on the coast, blankets and coats are an absolute must for skinny hounds.
> Once you move more than a few Kms inland it can get very cold overnight here during the winter... just as cold as the UK in fact. I have a Saluki and up until May this year I had a female Greyhound / Saluki cross, both very skinny, neither dog carried (or carries) any fat reserves and neither breed has much of an insulating undercoat. They have sheepskin lined waterproof dog coats. You also need to be aware that these fine coated thin skinned animals are subject to quite severe sunburn...
> 
> This pic was taken last year and isnt that far away from Chella...



Thank you , will hold onto the hound pj's and had planned to keep the sun reflective coats , I am conscious it will be a big change in weather for my 2 hounds , they love to sunbathe here but it may be a bit much for them in the hottest month , they can cool off in the pool with me as they are fond of the water , they are house hounds in the UK and will remain so in Spain so hopefully will settle well


----------



## mrypg9

We moved to Prague with the entire contents of our UK house apart from a few things we gave away, like clothes we hadn't worn foryears.
After our three years in Prague the whole lot got packed up and moved to Spain.
As we decided to rent we felt it important to have familiar things around us.
It's really a very personal decision, there aren't any real guidelines.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

maureen47 said:


> Thank you , will hold onto the hound pj's and had planned to keep the sun reflective coats , I am conscious it will be a big change in weather for my 2 hounds , they love to sunbathe here but it may be a bit much for them in the hottest month , they can cool off in the pool with me as they are fond of the water , they are house hounds in the UK and will remain so in Spain so hopefully will settle well


What's this?
My dog (Heinz 57) doesn't have thin fur, but is quite whippet build and is black. We have to tell her to get out of the sun because she loves sunbathing , even in the hottest temps, but she suffers when walking in the heat. Maybe she'd benefit from one of these??


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> What's this?
> My dog (Heinz 57) doesn't have thin fur, but is quite whippet build and is black. We have to tell her to get out of the sun because she loves sunbathing , even in the hottest temps, but she suffers when walking in the heat. Maybe she'd benefit from one of these??


Mean-and- toothless Xena loves the sun, Our Little Azor not so keen. I'll be glad when it's cooler and we don't need to get up before sunrise to walk them.

Rain forecast for later....I shall feel like dancing naked in the garden but won't, out of consideration for Juan and Meri next door.


----------



## Maureen47

Pesky Wesky said:


> What's this?
> My dog (Heinz 57) doesn't have thin fur, but is quite whippet build and is black. We have to tell her to get out of the sun because she loves sunbathing , even in the hottest temps, but she suffers when walking in the heat. Maybe she'd benefit from one of these??


Its like this Greyhound Products Online

It reflects the sun off and keeps them cool , one of my hounds is black and heats up real quick in the sun , I use this on walks and it keeps her feeling cool , I tends to avoid the sun with her if I can and in the UK thats not such a big issue but they do work well and she always feels cool to the touch when the coat is used


----------



## whitenoiz

Pesky... Have to admit I hadn't heard of these sun reflective dog coats either and in fact my lot much prefer to be indoors during the heat of the day so I probably wouldn't have a need for them, but a quick Google check produced this item, available from the UK for delivery to Spain. 
Cooling Dog Coats • Summer Sun Protection Products • Dog Clothing, Dog Accessories, Dog Collars and Dog Grooming Products.

Delivery charges seem a little high but given that they use Royal Mail its not really that surprising...! I was going to order up some stuff from Amazon uk the other day and the delivery charge via Royal Mail was fivethree times the cost of the item itself... Decided not to bother in the end.


----------



## Maureen47

Well its 9 months until out permanent move , and I am sure time will fly, the house is all sorted and we are out there soon to get things underway so we are ready to move in. We need to get a dog kennel and run built on our land and I need to do lots of measuring as the sewing machine will be very active over the winter in the UK. I have promised not to buy anything else for the house as I should be getting rid of things rather then getting more but the things I have bought are specifically for the spanish house and things i really liked for how i want my house to look ( well thats what i tell the OH !)
I really cant wait to get there and now I can say this will be our last Xmas in the UK for a while , family Xmas planned in Spain for 2015 !


----------



## Roy C

Lucky you, we're about seven months behind you although we are still researching areas...............16 months and 3 days until my retirement date!


----------



## Maureen47

One more week at work done and one more nearer to our move , currently watching A Place in the Sun and its Spain , most of my things I need are now sorted out , and I spend my time looking a pics of my house , is that sad or is it normal pre -move ! In Spain next month for a couple of weeks and after Christmas not long to go , plans in place for journey and doggie passposts etc, last Christmas in the UK planned and next Christmas in Spain planned too , we will have lots of visitors ! This has been so long in the planning with all of the ups and downs of trying to buy and finally getting our dream home with a couple of compromises, cant wait till I am posting on here from Spain , I need to relax in the sun and enjoy life , fortunate to be financially sound and able to do that , have a great weekend all


----------



## Leper

The last thing you need when you move to Spain is sentimentality. Look forward and not back. Look back and you will go back. You miss your hot water bottles on cold winter nights in the UK they are no good to you in Spain. You miss your old neighbours and guess what they are no good to you in Spain either. You miss Wetherspoons; forget that pub and look for something new in Spain.

Advice from Leper:-
Look forward, focus Spain forget being sentimental. Being sentimental will drive you mental and if you want less pain focus on Spain.


----------



## Maureen47

Leper said:


> The last thing you need when you move to Spain is sentimentality. Look forward and not back. Look back and you will go back. You miss your hot water bottles on cold winter nights in the UK they are no good to you in Spain. You miss your old neighbours and guess what they are no good to you in Spain either. You miss Wetherspoons; forget that pub and look for something new in Spain.
> 
> Advice from Leper:-
> Look forward, focus Spain forget being sentimental. Being sentimental will drive you mental and if you want less pain focus on Spain.


Hi the pics I am looking at are my Spanish house so I am looking forward , cant wait to there !wont miss my nieghbours lol and have no near nieghbours in Spain ! we are certainly looking forward and thinking about the last tings we will do in the UK and looking forward to all the great experiences we will have in Spain :-0)


----------



## VFR

Bring your onesies (sic) as you will need them here after Christmas


----------



## Lolito

We brought everything with us.... couldn't leave things behind.

Four years later, we still got about 30 boxes unopened. We haven't got a clue what's inside them! (meaning, they were not needed in the first place!).


----------



## Madliz

I have things that moved here in boxes 20 years ago. They were never used and my daughter is now selling them on eBay, from Spain. These are things that were too good to throw away but not used. If you have things like that, sell them now!

We DO use hot water bottles though, but thankfully you can buy them in a chinito.


----------



## thrax

We're down to 9 boxes and two suitcases all unopened; not a clue what's inside them but I think I can be fairly certain no rolled up bundles of cash....


----------



## Alcalaina

Leper said:


> The last thing you need when you move to Spain is sentimentality. Look forward and not back. Look back and you will go back. You miss your hot water bottles on cold winter nights in the UK they are no good to you in Spain. You miss your old neighbours and guess what they are no good to you in Spain either. You miss Wetherspoons; forget that pub and look for something new in Spain.
> 
> Advice from Leper:-
> Look forward, focus Spain forget being sentimental. Being sentimental will drive you mental and if you want less pain focus on Spain.


Good advice - except for the hot-water bottle! I still use mine!


----------



## fcexpat

OH's last week this week as well ! She is so stressed after working for so long and wanting to leave her office "**** and span" so to speak then four weeks and we are on the silver bird one way! Can't wait - we are very minimalistic people and therefore leaving our personal stuff in storage in U K until we get there and they will then send it to us ..... so going to be hotel dwellers for a while whilst we view some of the properties short listed for long term rent .... at the moment we are using agents but if anyone on here knows anyone in the Nerja area or Frigiliana looking to rent out a three bed two bath with a pool ....... to very careful people .... garden would be a bonus .... then feel free to get in touch ....


----------



## thrax

We live in the campo above Torrox, Frigiliana and Nerja and we know the Nerja agents well. PM me and I'll tell you who to avoid. The rest are ok.


----------



## AllHeart

Maureen, I'm so excited for you as the move date draws closer! When I moved from Canada, I had to get rid of almost everything, which included a huge 2-bedroom apartment stacked to the rafters, including a lot of sentimental stuff I had since childhood. In the end I left two boxes with a friend in Canada, and brought four suitcases and a carry-on to Spain. It was REALLY hard to pare down. The only reason I was able to do this was due to the advice given to me on this forum. I think it may be helpful for you to read the tons of excellent advice forum members gave me in packing. So in case you're interested, here's the thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...4089-taking-plunge-move-selling-my-stuff.html

All my best to you and yours in your packing adventures.


----------



## Maureen47

AllHeart said:


> Maureen, I'm so excited for you as the move date draws closer! When I moved from Canada, I had to get rid of almost everything, which included a huge 2-bedroom apartment stacked to the rafters, including a lot of sentimental stuff I had since childhood. In the end I left two boxes with a friend in Canada, and brought four suitcases and a carry-on to Spain. It was REALLY hard to pare down. The only reason I was able to do this was due to the advice given to me on this forum. I think it may be helpful for you to read the tons of excellent advice forum members gave me in packing. So in case you're interested, here's the thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...4089-taking-plunge-move-selling-my-stuff.html
> 
> All my best to you and yours in your packing adventures.



Thanks Allheart and thanks for the link , I have read through the thread and found it really helpful , I am making a list at present and then will need to have a cull on the list more than once for sure, we are not taking furniture other than a couple of things, no white goods, my grown up children have been instructed to let me now which if any of thier childhood items that I still have that they want otherwise they will have to go, I ma trying to be really practical about what we take but we have a 7.5 tonne truck and have planned two runs in that ! Maybe I should aim to make that one !


----------



## AllHeart

maureen47 said:


> Thanks Allheart and thanks for the link , I have read through the thread and found it really helpful , I am making a list at present and then will need to have a cull on the list more than once for sure, we are not taking furniture other than a couple of things, no white goods, my grown up children have been instructed to let me now which if any of thier childhood items that I still have that they want otherwise they will have to go, I ma trying to be really practical about what we take but we have a 7.5 tonne truck and have planned two runs in that ! Maybe I should aim to make that one !


 You're most welcome, Maureen.  What a great bunch of people on the forum, eh? 

I honestly don't miss a thing that I left behind, and have everything I need here in Spain. Mind you, I've rented a furnished apartment, so it can easily be argued that I'm cheating.


----------



## Madliz

I've just been chatting with my in-laws, who moved from a large UK house to a smaller Spanish one a couple of years ago. I was asking advice about downsizing. When I asked if they regretted getting rid of anything before the move, I got a resounding 'no!' and when asked if they wished they'd left more behind, there was a resounding 'yes!'.


----------



## Megsmum

Hi Maureen glad to see all going well. We moved here in February, we, like you, were a little unsure what to bring and what to leave. We had not bought a house before arriving so were unsure if our very English furniture would fit or be suitable. We brought beds and mattresses because they were of good quality and expensive. We sold loads of stuff and arrived with not much at all.

Now settled into our new home, there is stuff I wish I had not brought and stuff I wish I had, generally though, furniture wise ( apart from my fabulous range cooker in the UK) I miss nothing, BUT I am glad I bought my personal bits and pieces as they hold memories. I even have with me a box full of the girls homework from primary school over 30 years ago.


----------



## Maureen47

cambio said:


> Hi Maureen glad to see all going well. We moved here in February, we, like you, were a little unsure what to bring and what to leave. We had not bought a house before arriving so were unsure if our very English furniture would fit or be suitable. We brought beds and mattresses because they were of good quality and expensive. We sold loads of stuff and arrived with not much at all.
> 
> Now settled into our new home, there is stuff I wish I had not brought and stuff I wish I had, generally though, furniture wise ( apart from my fabulous range cooker in the UK) I miss nothing, BUT I am glad I bought my personal bits and pieces as they hold memories. I even have with me a box full of the girls homework from primary school over 30 years ago.


Thanks Cambio, there are only a few bits of furniture for us and family have already stuck post its on the bits they are claiming lol , We have a little business we set up in Spain a year or two ago and this involve bringing tools and stuff of my husbands, I sew so want my 2 machines and all my kit and will like you struggle with some of the sentimental stuff but we will just not have the storage in Spain , 3 bedrooms with fitted wardrobes but no loft and no garage so we need to seriously downsize , I really dont want to have a cluttered life in Spain so following the tip of if I dont use it or its not an item of beauty its not coming ! Not sure what category the OH is in lol ! :heh:


----------



## mrypg9

Lolito said:


> We brought everything with us.... couldn't leave things behind.
> 
> Four years later, we still got about 30 boxes unopened. We haven't got a clue what's inside them! (meaning, they were not needed in the first place!).


We did that! We or rather the removal guys packed up the entire contents of our UK house - including, as we found later, a vase with flowers (and water) wrapped carefully in plastic...

Since we left the UK we have moved house five times and each time discarded things we found we didn't really need. We plan to move one final time, in a couple of years or so, which hopefully will leave us at last with only those items we most definitely need and use.


----------



## baldilocks

We moved from a one-bedroomed flat in UK- didn't bring any beds or wardrobes or bookcases (big mistake) and downsized on books (pity - I'm still looking for a few that i think we may have got rid of) and we also got rid of a canteen of cutlery and two six-place (full) setting china sets. We also brought quality china but no furniture from Florida and we have virtually filled a five storey house here


----------



## Maureen47

Just back from Spain , house is looking good , kennel and dog run now sorted so they will have a secure area just for them when we arrive although being house dogs in the UK I guess they will remain so over the Winter at least in Spain . Its good to see the house at all times of the year to know what to expect. Got lots to do here to be ready to move but the plan is written and will be adhered to lol !

I am becoming more ruthless at getting rid of things that are neither useful or beautiful !

This time next year we will be settled in , time moves so quickly , last Christmas and New Year in the UK for some time !


----------



## fevmor

We came for a holiday cum property scout in October, put an offer in November, came over in December for three days and did all the paperwork. During this time we packed all our furniture and sold lots of stuff on e bay even our old ukranian tractor which turned out to be a collectors item ! First trip over in Mid Jan to deliver all the furniture then 1st of March finally set out with ponies and dogs, OH half left me in the little cabana next to the house while he went back for goats chickens and cats. Don't regret having a clear out, felt good having less clutter.
Did plan on buying some stuff in UK but once we were here found that we can get just about everything here, easier and cheaper. We now a wonderful Spanish Lacunza range cooker waiting for my OH to build it in. Absolutely lovely and a third of the price of an English one. It comes as an 'obra' so a bit like a do it yourself aga !


----------



## Madliz

I'd been getting ready for a move too, but then my (Spanish) buyer announced, a week before he was going to pay 25%, that he'd suffered important losses on the _Bolsa_ and would not now be proceeding. :frown: I received the call from the agent just hours before viewing properties in Málaga. Ho hum, I had a lovely break with lovely people and the places I saw were, luckily I suppose, not as dreamy as they'd appeared!

Some consolation comes with the initial, smaller, deposit he paid me which he now forfeits. I have splurged on a fireplace insert for my draughty and inefficient open fire, with a vent above in my bedroom, and will now enjoy a toasty winter in Madrid, until I can move to a milder climate. The fireplace guys tell me that their sales are booming as people turn off the central heating to save money and just heat the living area of their homes. At least one sector's finding a silver lining to the downturn!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Madliz said:


> I'd been getting ready for a move too, but then my (Spanish) buyer announced, a week before he was going to pay 25%, that he'd suffered important losses on the _Bolsa_ and would not now be proceeding. :frown: I received the call from the agent just hours before viewing properties in Málaga. Ho hum, I had a lovely break with lovely people and the places I saw were, luckily I suppose, not as dreamy as they'd appeared!
> 
> Some consolation comes with the initial, smaller, deposit he paid me which he now forfeits. I have splurged on a fireplace insert for my draughty and inefficient open fire, with a vent above in my bedroom, and will now enjoy a toasty winter in Madrid, until I can move to a milder climate. The fireplace guys tell me that their sales are booming as people turn off the central heating to save money and just heat the living area of their homes. At least one sector's finding a silver lining to the downturn!


What a let down!


----------



## Tusabrat

When we moved to the UK, I had to rehome 4 animals (terrible) and get rid of a 3 bed house/double garage full of goods. We allowed ourselves only 1 suitcase each of personal goods, and 1 combined suitcase of household goods. It was a nightmare at the time, but honestly, once it was done, there was such a sense of freedom! 

I vowed I would never gather up stuff again, but... after years here in the UK, our loft is bursting.

One thing I did when moving to the UK was to burn all my music to my computer, then I gave the actual disks away. That was fantastic, as I still have all my albums going back to my teen years! I now have a Sonos music system which plays all my music from my computer, so the disks would be redundant anyway.


----------



## Alcalaina

Tusabrat said:


> One thing I did when moving to the UK was to burn all my music to my computer, then I gave the actual disks away. That was fantastic, as I still have all my albums going back to my teen years! I now have a Sonos music system which plays all my music from my computer, so the disks would be redundant anyway.


Me too - the soundtrack of my entire life is on a card the size of my little fingernail, which I can play anywhere I go. Likewise my photos, apart from a few which I have framed.

(And before anyone comments, it is all backed up in many other places.)

Technology certainly makes life easier. If only it were so simple to digitise books!


----------



## AllHeart

Madliz, I'm sooooo sorry the move didn't work out for you.  

Maureen, what got me through my last winter in Canada was checking the weather in Malaga.  Consider too in your packing that you can get things cheap second hand. Right now I'm looking to buy a little desk and there are lots available for next to nothing. Here are the two sites forum members gave me that you might want to check out:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM: segunda mano, anuncios gratis, empleo, contactos, clasificados...

http://www.segundamano.es/


----------



## Maureen47

Its all getting very exciting 1 We move this year ;-) We are off to Spain in May for a couple of weeks to get the rest of our fencing and the dog run sorted out so it will be safe for our dogs when we arrive ,3 acres will be a bit much to let them have complete freedom on initially so hence the dog run. I almost have all the things I need, the jan sales have been great and have had a massive clear out , the local charity shops love me at the moment. We have a plan and are on track , I couldn't cope if I hadn't written it all down ! So around 36 weeks and counting !, still lots to do but all will be well. Spanish lessons very intensive at present and cant wait to practice in May , each time we come to Spain I can see how the hard work on the Spanish is paying off as I can now have a reasonable conversation. Understanding has grown and I need to confidence to reply now. I am comfortable I can now function on a day to day basis but will continue lessons when in Spain , I love to talk so that's the driver to keep me studying. Next task is to clear the wardrobe , I have far too many clothes and some I know I will never wear in Spain, its going to be a long task ! Planning my veg plot at present and had a wheelbarrow , trug and riddle for Xmas !


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Don't get rid of all your warmer clothes Maureen. You never know when an extra layer might come in handy, especially when _*indoors*_ in the winter months. Also if you go up into the mountains anywhere or if you plan on visiting other parts of Spain


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Don't get rid of all your warmer clothes Maureen. You never know when an extra layer might come in handy, especially when _*indoors*_ in the winter months. Also if you go up into the mountains anywhere or if you plan on visiting other parts of Spain


Wise and true words. I have a real Guernsey sweater, one of those hand -knitted thick things. It almost got thrown out when we moved from Prague, where it got a lot of wear.

I wear it here...on the coast.


----------



## Maureen47

Its the work suits and stuff I will take great pleasure in getting rid of , thanks for the tips on warmer clothes , think I will go for the layering effect in Winter


----------



## baldilocks

maureen47 said:


> Its the work suits and stuff I will take great pleasure in getting rid of , thanks for the tips on warmer clothes , think I will go for the layering effect in Winter


I kept my work suits (especially the uniform stuff - so hard-wearing) and use them for knocking around in, work on the patio, cutting logs, etc. saves a fortune by not spoiling decent stuff.

I even have a few of my late-brother-in-law's (d. 1997) police shirts which are still good for decorating.


----------



## Maureen47

baldilocks said:


> I kept my work suits (especially the uniform stuff - so hard-wearing) and use them for knocking around in, work on the patio, cutting logs, etc. saves a fortune by not spoiling decent stuff.
> 
> I even have a few of my late-brother-in-law's (d. 1997) police shirts which are still good for decorating.


I think I may keep one for any future possible formal occasion but the rest will be gone to the charity shop , it would remind me of work too much to wear any of that gear , start of a new chapter and all that 

I have this picture in head now of you in uniform on the terrace and folks standing to attention !


----------



## Maureen47

Our move is getting ever closer , 7 months and counting , had 2 trips to the tip and the charity shop today and managing to be ruthless in what to bring and what to give away. Not much longer at work and really trying to remain focussed and not have my head in Spain lol ! Doggy passport process starts next month , date is agreed to move so travel plans in progress , daughter has offer accepted on house in the UK so she is all ok , so much to do but all on plan , cant wait for the next chapter , had an interesting convo with my daughter the other day , we moved from Scotland to England and then had both our children , she said , Mum you have lived in England longer than you lived in Scotland now , my view is I was raised in one country , raised my children in another and worked in many countries to include US , Oz , India and now off to have a rest n Spain ! I really need it


----------



## Tusabrat

I am so impatient to get my own journey started, but I am forced to sit back and wait until we have completed the fixes on our flat (we've just finished the kitchen renovations) before we can even put it on the market. Please keep us all updated as you go along, I will be following your updates!


----------



## The Skipper

whitenoiz said:


> Unless ypu are settling directly on the coast, blankets and coats are an absolute must for skinny hounds.
> Once you move more than a few Kms inland it can get very cold overnight here during the winter... just as cold as the UK in fact. I have a Saluki and up until May this year I had a female Greyhound / Saluki cross, both very skinny, neither dog carried (or carries) any fat reserves and neither breed has much of an insulating undercoat. They have sheepskin lined waterproof dog coats. You also need to be aware that these fine coated thin skinned animals are subject to quite severe sunburn...
> 
> This pic was taken last year and isnt that far away from Chella...


We live about ten minutes drive from where this picture was taken and in 2009 we were snowed in for three days. Not even four-wheeled drive cars and tractors were able to get into the nearest town three km from our house. A neighbour tried and ended up in a ditch! We are 520 metres above sea level and yes, it can get pretty cold!


----------



## baldilocks

The Skipper said:


> We live about ten minutes drive from where this picture was taken and in 2009 we were snowed in for three days. Not even four-wheeled drive cars and tractors were able to get into the nearest town three km from our house. A neighbour tried and ended up in a ditch! We are 520 metres above sea level and yes, it can get pretty cold!


I know what you mean. We live at 723m and farther in land but also farther south - I got frostbite. First time I've had that since the winter of 1962


----------



## Roy C

Exciting stuff, my wife suggested to me today that we move our move date closer but as much as I would like to I have to let the head rule the heart, for now.


----------



## The Skipper

Roy C said:


> Exciting stuff, my wife suggested to me today that we move our move date closer but as much as I would like to I have to let the head rule the heart, for now.


UK house prices at record highs, Spanish house prices at rock bottom and the pound at its strongest for seven years - my head would be telling me to get my skates on!


----------



## Roy C

The Skipper said:


> UK house prices at record highs, Spanish house prices at rock bottom and the pound at its strongest for seven years - my head would be telling me to get my skates on!


I would love to but the earliest VS payments are next Feb and I can't walk away from that.


----------



## baldilocks

Roy C said:


> I would love to but the earliest VS payments are next Feb and I can't walk away from that.


If you own your own property in UK, albeit on a mortgage, You can borrow against the collateral to be able to put down a down-payment on a house here. It's what we did and it enabled us to be able to move almost immediately we found a buyer for our flat in UK.


----------



## Maureen47

Our move is now becoming real !! Ferry booked , dog friendly cabin and truck booked on freight , my son is now driving for me so feel so much better about the journey. I can make sure the dogs are all ok while he eats up the miles. 
I need to have a really ruthless sort out in the UK , I can not possibly need all these things in Spain.
I finish work on Oct 21st and we travel on Nov 18th so its really happening.
We are leaving my son and daughter in the UK , my daughter is a teacher and has just completed on her house so she is all ok , my son has been left home for 3 years and is equally settled and is taking over our business. My husband has been taking a back seat for a long time now to let him take the strain !

We cant wait to make the move that's been in the planning for a long time , Spain here we come !


----------



## Tammydog

We're over in October as well. Booked the ferry found a flat to rent. Our sell here completes 2 weeks today. Boxes almost packed up for storage. So excited. Just going to rent though and see how things pan out before we consider purchasing. Well that's the sensible plan but who knows. Can't wait getting really excited after many years of planning. And the previous bad experiences in 2007 with losing a villa through the builders closing down site. Hoping it is all going to come good this time.


----------



## Catzoooo

Hi Maureen. I just found your thread. We are in a similar position but a bit ahead of you - we leave UK on Sunday. Bought a big old van to fit us two, two dogs and the cat. Ferry to Santander then drive to Costa Blanca. We have a 6 month rental arranged whilst we decide whether to buy in the area.
Panicking about packing now, what to bring? Clothes. a few personal things. And then what may be difficult or expensive to buy in Spain. So far we have instant coffee, hot choc drinks, sun cream, poo bags (nappy sacks), birthday cards. 
Excited yes very now.


----------



## baldilocks

Catzoooo said:


> Hi Maureen. I just found your thread. We are in a similar position but a bit ahead of you - we leave UK on Sunday. Bought a big old van to fit us two, two dogs and the cat. Ferry to Santander then drive to Costa Blanca. We have a 6 month rental arranged whilst we decide whether to buy in the area.
> Panicking about packing now, what to bring? Clothes. a few personal things. And then what may be difficult or expensive to buy in Spain. So far we have instant coffee, hot choc drinks, sun cream, poo bags (nappy sacks), birthday cards.
> Excited yes very now.


How will the animals travel? They will not be allowed to ride in the cab with you in the front in case they distract/interfere with the driver and you don't want the Guardia Civil (poorly named - they often are not very civil!) to confiscate them. Don't forget that you will be required to register as residents if you are to be here more than 90 days.

Bringing with You? Cup-a-soups are a good idea for chilly evenings and take up little or no room.


----------



## Rabbitcat

baldilocks said:


> How will the animals travel? They will not be allowed to ride in the cab with you in the front in case they distract/interfere with the driver and you don't want the Guardia Civil (poorly named - they often are not very civil!) to confiscate them. Don't forget that you will be required to register as residents if you are to be here more than 90 days.
> 
> .


Way to take the fun out of it!!!!


----------



## Catzoooo

Will be a big dog cage in the back. Plan to have the cat in there as cat must stay in the van for ferry crossing. 
The dogs are small mini poodles. We could put them in the cage when we reach Spain. And cat in cat carrier. 
The van has 3 seats up front so plenty of room for us 2 and the dogs on the seat away from the driver with their doggy seat belts on. Would that be ok? 
Confiscated? The dogs? Is there a chance itf that for real? 
If so then they wil def go in the cage.


----------



## Simon22

baldilocks said:


> How will the animals travel? They will not be allowed to ride in the cab with you in the front in case they distract/interfere with the driver and you don't want the Guardia Civil (poorly named - they often are not very civil!) to confiscate them. Don't forget that you will be required to register as residents if you are to be here more than 90 days.
> 
> Bringing with You? Cup-a-soups are a good idea for chilly evenings and take up little or no room.


Our cat roamed the camper van without issue, we did have a lead if necessary but it wasn't needed.


----------



## Simon22

Catzoooo said:


> Plan to have the cat in there as cat must stay in the van for ferry crossing.


Why not in the cabin? Surely you can't leave it alone all that time?


----------



## baldilocks

Catzoooo said:


> Will be a big dog cage in the back. Plan to have the cat in there as cat must stay in the van for ferry crossing.
> The dogs are small mini poodles. We could put them in the cage when we reach Spain. And cat in cat carrier.
> The van has 3 seats up front so plenty of room for us 2 and the dogs on the seat away from the driver with their doggy seat belts on. Would that be ok?
> Confiscated? The dogs? Is there a chance itf that for real?
> If so then they wil def go in the cage.


The point is not that they *may be* all right in the front, it is what the GC think that counts. Yes, they will confiscate.

You may find that the passenger will need to be by the door to look out for hazards that are not apparent from the drivers seat, e.g. when in traffic or when overtaking, etc.

Another question, what are you planning to do with the "old van" when you get here?

Instant coffee readily available here even Nescafé, although if you are into decaf, then Lidl does quite a good one.


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Catzoooo said:


> Will be a big dog cage in the back. Plan to have the cat in there as cat must stay in the van for ferry crossing.
> The dogs are small mini poodles. We could put them in the cage when we reach Spain. And cat in cat carrier.
> The van has 3 seats up front so plenty of room for us 2 and the dogs on the seat away from the driver with their doggy seat belts on. Would that be ok?
> Confiscated? The dogs? Is there a chance itf that for real?
> If so then they wil def go in the cage.


Hi - I, too, am confused about your plans for the cat, whilst on the ferry! 

When I relocated, I brought my GSD over to Spain on that same ferry. She was kennelled on board, but it was hugely stressful for all of us, as the kennels were tiered ( largest dogs on bottom level, with smaller ones in the middle - and the poor cats caged on top)!
The dogs all barked, non- stop, at ear- splitting level, each time any owner appeared in the enclosed passage- way, so we all risked burst ear- drums every time we had to remove our own dogs for 'exercise' up on the designated deck!

The ferry dipped and rolled in the heavy swell, throughout the crossing, so keeping upright was tough...! My dog was a very tough cookie, but I still wouldn't have chosen that mode of transport for her, had I known more about the kennels! Had we been able to leave her in her beloved large dog cage, in our jeep, with exercise around the Car deck, she'd have been far happiet - but, of course, security and safety requirements would not permit that option. 

Re. your cat - I would never recommend one being 'kennelled' in one of those top- tier cages, for the reason given - those we observed were severely stressed by the manic barking of the dogs, immediately below them!
I can't imagine you'd be expected to leave yours in the van, on the eighteen hour voyage, though. I do recall some vehicle owners being allowed to visit the 'Car deck', under supervision, just once, during the trip, but can't remember why... They were advised that such access would be dependent on weather conditions, which, fortunately, proved to calm down for a short while. 

Couldn't you transport your cat from the van to your cabin in a pet carrier - with an appropriate 'tray' as accessory...? I used to live near Plymouth and there were occasions when ferries were unable to 'get - in' to harbour, usually due to bad weather, for twenty four hours or so . A 'worst- case' scenario, but we pet owners prefer to be prepared for all eventualities, don't we..? 

Good luck on your relocation!

Saludos,
GC.


----------



## Catzoooo

Heck Guapachica. That sounds a rough crossing. 
We are on the Pont Aven ferry from Plymouth to Santander. I booked by telephone and they explained the pet rules. The poodles have a small kennel (cage) each. Yes they are on top of the big dog cages. Cats must stay in our vehicle. No option of a cage on the pet deck. Not allowed in our cabin. I'm sure cat will be less stressed being in the back of the van in a big cage than on top of barking dogs anyway. We will be given a swipe card to access the dog deck at anytime. I was told by the booking lady that I can have access to the vehicle deck at least once during the crossing to check on the cat, change litter, feed and water. The crossing takes 21 hours. I am planning to go sit with the dogs for a lot of the crossing. 
On arrival in Spain it looks like cat will go in the carrier and the dogs in the cage. No way am I risking loosing them.


----------



## Catzoooo

The old van will be driven back to the UK by my partner in a months time. If it is up to the trip that is. Haven't yet booked the return ferry just in case van dies. He plans to go via the channel tunnel so we can book that nearer the time. He still has to work in the UK part of the year so will fly down every month or so. Me - will be looking to hire or buy small run about car. Been looking for long term car rentals but can't find much on inter web. Maybe available locally? Doesn't seem very common in Spain. If not I will look at buying a little car. 
Coffee - when we have been out there before there didn't seem much of a range of instant coffee, I don't like Nescafé, so have packed a big jar of dolce gusto. Yes I will try the Spanish equivalents. Looking forward to shopping trips


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Hi again. Well, you've certainly planned the details of your move extremely well! Re. your cat - I'm sure you're right, that he/she will be better off in your van, after all, given that you will be allowed access, at least once. With luck, your cat will sleep right through, stress- free, LOL! 

As for your dogs, you will be able to take them up to the open dog deck, on leads - and, with luck, enjoy a lovely, smooth, Summer crossing. I spent most of the daylight hours doing the same - except that we had March winds and blustery rain to contend with...! I, stupidly, took my dog's duvet bed from her kennel, up on deck to air it out, prior to putting it back in my jeep - and a huge wind gust snatched it away and out into the Atlantic ..! It'd cost £70 - for the largest size! My poor GSD, Jessie, had to make do with a much thinner beach towel on our journey to our new home- so, not nearly so comfortable..LOL!

The ferry, itself, is very comfortable for its human passengers, with a choice of restaurants, cafes and bars. Once you leave Plymouth's 'World Heritage' bay, there's nothing to see from the decks - except the Bay of Biscay, LOL. But - it's really worth while heading up, early the next morning, to enjoy the views of Santander, with its tall, painted buildings facing the port and its very scenic coastline, as you sail right into the centre! So beautiful! 

BTW, if the weather is good, passengers'in the know' will scramble, immediately on board, for the 'deck' chairs, adjacent to the bar, for lounging and sun- bathing purposes...but there are never enough of those, so 'be quick', should you want them, LOL! Solo passengers, like myself, are always at a disadvantage, as there's no- one to 'save' the seats - whilst I head off to buy the first of the celebratory drinks...

Another tip; on my several trips, back and forth, I did as advised by another passenger - a Doctor. So, I would always ask at 'Reception', on board, for two of their excellent French sea sickness pills ( equalling one dose)! This was purely 'preventative' and must have worked, because I felt fine, each time, despite the often heavy sea swell - whilst several other passengers did, clearly, suffer. 
Better safe than sorry, especially on the Autumn/early Spring crossings, IMO! 

There are shops on board, selling lovely French clothes, bags and food, as well as my favourite - 'Occitaine' ( with 'duty free' type prices)! Electrical goods (for travelling) and books/magazines/newspapers are available, too.

Of course, a perfect place to while away a few of those long hours at sea is the spacious wine/spirits/beer store - with its scheduled 'tastings' and very knowledgeable staff! Browsing is free (!), with no pressure to buy. 

I used to enjoy the opportunity to purchase 'super- sized' bottles of my favourite spirits and liquors, very cheaply, in readiness for Christmas - as well as delicious French/German/Italian wines of my acquaintance...! I had relocated to rural Asturias, famous for its food and cider and availability of N. Spanish wines - but I still missed wines from other countries and appreciated the wide choice of high quality liquors and spirits, also to be found on board.

A big plus is that all purchases of alcohol can be boxed- up and taken to your vehicle, by the stewards, prior to your leaving the ferry - so, no need to store bottles ( or wine - cases...) in your cabin - a big help!

The cabins, with beds, wardrobe, shower/ loo, are quite adequate, but small - especially with two people sharing. My tip would be to pack a small bag, each, specifically for the ferry trip, so that you take only what's absolutely essential into the cabin ( including a light, warm jacket/ fleece, in case needed for the 'Dog deck)!' The ferry's access corridors are narrow - often cluttered with 'lost' fellow- passengers, so think 'Ryanair carry- on' bag and you'll manage very well, LOL! 

Now, have I covered everything...? Ha, ha!

Best wishes for your ferry crossing and your drive down to the Costa Blanca!

Saludos,
GC.


----------



## Maureen47

Lots of good tips on the ferry crossing here , we have a dog friendly cabin for my husband and me and our 2 dogs. Fortunately my son and his gf are travelling with us so that will help with practicalities of getting meals etc with there always being someone to be with the dogs.

I have read on the Brittany Ferry site that dogs have to be muzzled at all times when in public areas but when we were on this crossing a couple of years ago without the dogs I cant remember seeing muzzles being used and also saw dogs off lead on the dog deck , I am so hoping this rule is enforced as I would hate to have to deal with unpredictable dogs on the crossing who are more than likely feeling a little stressed by the crossing anyway.


----------



## baldilocks

Catzoooo said:


> Me - will be looking to hire or buy small run about car. Been looking for long term car rentals but can't find much on inter web. Maybe available locally? Doesn't seem very common in Spain. If not I will look at buying a little car.


AutoScout24: Coches de segunda mano - ofertas coches de ocasión y usados is quite a good site listing both private and dealers. It is a good idea to set the variables for "recent ads" because sometimes you will find ads for vehicles that are no longer available and have been left there as 'come-ons'. Watch out for dodgy places selling vehicles (Arthur Daley has branches in Spain) and in fact our preference is for main dealers since you will get after-sales service. A good ploy for no matter whom you want - plumber, electrician, carsales - is to ask neighbours (go for several unrelated neighbours to avoid family bias), they are likely to know.

When you arrive, look out for what are the commonest vehicles on the roads - the chances are they will be the best and most suited for that area. Our choice is for the small mpv (Berlingo/Partner/Kangoo/Combi, etc). We started with a Berlingo 1.9 litre non-turbo diesel but have since changed to a Partner (same vehicle - different badge) with a 1.6 litre diesel and turbo which is much nippier (especially for overtaking) and just as economical (about 53 mpg). It has good carrying capacity for goods - we got all the kitchen units both wall and base for our new kitchen in ours - and carries five people plus their luggage (some cars have room for 5 but no room for their luggage!) Our 2 dogs have safety straps that clip into the seat belt sockets - by using one of those carabiner clips we can couple both dogs to one socket so can take two passengers plus the dogs in the back seat.


----------



## Catzoooo

Hi Maureen. I have got little muzzles for my poodles. I will put them on, but if others don't bother then I guess they won't be staying on for walkies. The pet friendly cabins were all booked up. Mid summer busy I guess. So we were left with the kennel cages. 
Have decided to go buy another Large dog cage for the poodles. Then the cat can stay in the smaller cage. 
Thanks for the car info BAldilocks. I'm not fussy what car I get, must be reliable and practical. And big enough to fit the dog cage in for days out. 
Wheweeee Guapachica. Thank you for all the ferry info. You did have a wild crossing. I hadn't even considered that. I have been sea sick before on shorter channel crossings so asking at reception for pills before setting sail sounds a good plan. Ta. 
The ferry sounds nice and relaxing. After a long drive down from Leeds just what we need.


----------



## baldilocks

The cars I was suggesting are really vans with windows and you should have no trouble fitting a cage inside.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citroën_Berlingo

Ours have not been the latest shape but, as you can see, the model has been in production for a number of years and has proven reliability which, if you are going to be alone, is most important. In addition, it is not overly flash or fancy, thereby discouraging theft, etc.


----------



## Gazeebo

We too will be travelling soon by ferry, but from from Portsmouth to Bilbao on the 29th October. Couldn't get a dog friendly cabin, but have been told to phone in September and should be given an emergency dog friendly cabin instead of a kennel (for the the dog not me and the OH). We are only going for 6 months with a 90 day break, to see if it is what we want for our retirement. We have secured tenants for our house and are now packing up. Four piles - storage, car boot, throw, take. :juggle: And the quandry is what to take as there is not much room in the back of the car with Alfie (dog) in crate taking up so much space. Still not getting excited as I really can't believe it will happen, but during the day I do stop to think what I would be doing in Spain at that time.
Here's to everyone who is making that leap - good luck to you wherever you land!


----------



## Tammydog

Are you staying anywhere on route? We have been looking at Turuel, Aragon for an overnight stay. But finding it difficult for an overnight stay with private parking. Don,t want to risk parking with a car load of stuff on the road or in a public car park. It is not easy as most seem to be booked seems half th UK pensioners have got the same idea as us. Wonder if anyone knows of best place to stay on route as our rental is not available until day after and hubby will need to rest. And I agree at the moment its seems rather surreal rather than exciting. Keep waking up thinking wow! What are we doing? But life needs some adventures. Good luck let's hope all,goes well for us


----------



## VFR

Tammydog said:


> Are you staying anywhere on route? We have been looking at Turuel, Aragon for an overnight stay. But finding it difficult for an overnight stay with private parking. Don,t want to risk parking with a car load of stuff on the road or in a public car park. It is not easy as most seem to be booked seems half th UK pensioners have got the same idea as us. Wonder if anyone knows of best place to stay on route as our rental is not available until day after and hubby will need to rest. And I agree at the moment its seems rather surreal rather than exciting. Keep waking up thinking wow! What are we doing? But life needs some adventures. Good luck let's hope all,goes well for us


Lots of hotels in Jaca & quite a nice place as well.

Stayed at this one and it was quite good ............... https://www.google.es/search?q=hote...lfq=1&tbm=lcl&rlfi=hd:;si:3684797977001907836


----------



## Catzoooo

We are not planning to stop overnight on the drive through Spain. We land around lunchtime. Will drive a little way then stop for a walk and break. My partner is a truck driver and is used to driving at night, we figure it will be cooler driving in the dark. So we aim to arrive at our new place Tuesday morning. 
Hi Gazeebo. The ferry bookers never mentioned an emergency pet cabin to me. I think it seems that each boat has its own rules. How exciting isn't it, the planning. We have mega down sized. Our house sale went through in June. We bought a mobile home which we are now living in. 
I still can't really believe this move is happening. New life. Can't wait to start. Enjoy it all Gazeebo


----------



## Rabbitcat

Lucky sods, good luck to all

( we still have to wait until house prices match our savings- €7.82)


----------



## Tammydog

Catzooo we have now booked a small budget hotel that has secure parking for extra payment. We are looking into buying a mobile home in UK as well. But waiting until we have decided wether or not to Buy in Spain first. Good luck with your trip. And hope all is good in your new adventure.


----------



## Maureen47

Another box ticked on our Spain plan today , we bought our 7.5 tonne truck to take our worldly goods to Spain , dogs booked in for passports and now counting in weeks ! The final skip arrives at the UK house next week and there needs to be some ruthless sorting out into the relevant piles, keep , charity shop and in the skip ! Its all becoming very real and I am having up and down moments , not about going but about will I be ready in time !


----------



## Tammydog

Maureen we have now moved out. Things in storage. Gave loads to local children's hospice. And tip. Was a bit of a nightmare. But all done now. Staying with friends and furniture in storage unit. See how it pans out with our winter rental in Spain. But it's quite a relief now everthing is sorted. 
Hope all is good for you.


----------



## Gazeebo

We just took our first load to the warehouse for storage and Alfie has his rabies jab tomorrow. Must remember to ask for anti-sea-sickness pills as well - thanks for commenting on this on this thread. Catzoooo, we won't be stopping off either but we will stop for loo breaks and share driving. Should take us about 8 hours from Bilbao to Alicante.

Our tenants have just signed the rental contract for our house and we will decide what to do next year with regards selling our house. People ask me what we will do when the six months' Spanish rental is up and I say, 'Who knows - I dont!'


----------



## Maureen47

Its all terribly exciting at this time and a time for concerns too , I have a project plan on excel to help keep me I
on track , it started when we were looking for a property and has developed into a moving plan , it is satisfying to turn completed actions green but there are lots of reds at the moment , I think I will sleep for a month when we arrive !


----------



## Tammydog

Wow we all packed in storage as well. Staying at friends . Going to just go with the flow re where we live for the future. We are relaxing after the move and looking at the rain. But sadly our rental is in October. So lots of visits to relatives before we go. We have no animals at the moment so makes it easier. But will be getting a little friend again when we have settled in somewhere. Exciting times ahead for all of us &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Gazeebo

*Unwanted House Guests*

Well the last two nights have been horrific! Huge, and I mean huge spiders are comming from nowhere. It seems that we have been disturbing them during our packing up. Now I know they don't hurt you, but I am terrified of the BIG ones.

In all the times I have been in Spain, I have never experienced spiders in the house - is that because the cockroaches eat them all? :


----------



## xabiaxica

Gazeebo said:


> Well the last two nights have been horrific! Huge, and I mean huge spiders are comming from nowhere. It seems that we have been disturbing them during our packing up. Now I know they don't hurt you, but I am terrified of the BIG ones.
> 
> In all the times I have been in Spain, I have never experienced spiders in the house - is that because the cockroaches eat them all? :


nah... that would be the geckos


----------



## Gazeebo

That's ok, I like geckos!  I used to have them in the apartment I rented in Malta for a while. They were great at climbing walls and had funny little feet.


----------



## baldilocks

Gazeebo said:


> That's ok, I like geckos!  I used to have them in the apartment I rented in Malta for a while. They were great at climbing walls and had funny little feet.


They are all right until they decide to jump to another surface and land on your face during the night as happened to me in Florida. Here, in Spain, they stay outside watching out for ants.


----------



## GUAPACHICA

Hi - well done, with keeping on track! I can recall, with total clarity ( and a sucden rapid increase in my 'resting' heart rate..), that packing up my life in the UK, for relocation to Spain was the most stress - inducing, mentally demanding and physically exhausting exercise I'd volunteered to undertake, in years... and, of course, I was also ( like yourselves) having to drag ( almost literally..) my poor dog off to the vet's - for her various jabs and other 'pet passport' requirements!

Nevertheless, you are, obviously, much better organised than I was, throughout - my own 'plans' were scribbled on 'sticky notes', stuck on my fridge- freezer, until they dried out and dropped off, LOL! I can promise you, though, that once you are actually on that ferry, with the British coastline slowly evaporating into the swirling sea mist ( or thick grey fog..), you'll be able to relax, completely ( except for your forays up to the 'dog exercise' deck..) and to open a bottle of some gorgeous wine ( preferably Spanish..), with which to congratulate yourselves on having achieved this phase of your latest, incredible adventure - your new life in Spain!

BTW; the ferry trip has one major advantage over that same journey by plane. Once you're onboard, with your vehicle safely stowed, your cabin located and your bags unpacked, there's nothing more that you can do, until you dock in Bilbao - so, rest and relaxation ( with the assistance of the 'onboard' facilities) are, realistically, your only options..! Great, eh?

Nonetheless, are you sure that you and your family really want to drive for eight hours, once you reach Spain? However comfy your vehicle, I can't imagine that the journey would be anything other than an endurance trial! Why the great rush..?

Hey, you'll be in Spain - so why not embrace Spanish culture, from the moment you step off the ferry and relax ( or, as my Cádiz friends advise me, often; ""Tranki, tranki " - meaning ' Tranquilidad'..? Holiday makers are the ones who, usually, feel the need to race down to their Southern Spanish destinations, fearful of missing a single moment's precious sunshine, but you'll be 'residents' - with endless opportunities to enjoy your new lifestyle..!

A 'half- way there' break in your journey, with a tasty Spanish meal, a chance to stretch your legs( and those of your dog..), followed by a good night's sleep, would, surely, be preferable to an eight hour slog down the autopista ....IMO, obviously! 

Well, however you choose to get there, you know you'll enjoy your new life all the more, knowing that you and your family have made it all possible, at last, through your meticulous planning and blxxxx hard work! 

So, not long to go, now - best get back to shifting more boxes, then...LOL!

Saludos,
GC.


----------



## Alcalaina

Gazeebo said:


> Well the last two nights have been horrific! Huge, and I mean huge spiders are comming from nowhere. It seems that we have been disturbing them during our packing up. Now I know they don't hurt you, but I am terrified of the BIG ones.
> 
> In all the times I have been in Spain, I have never experienced spiders in the house - is that because the cockroaches eat them all? :


We have quite a few spiders in the house during the summer because I can't be bothered with housework when it's really hot. They aren't nasty big scary ones though. The cat murders most of the indoor geckos and we don't have cockroaches (touch wood).


----------



## Lynn R

baldilocks said:


> They are all right until they decide to jump to another surface and land on your face during the night as happened to me in Florida. Here, in Spain, they stay outside watching out for ants.


We've seen very few in the house this year, but more than once in the past I have woken up to find one on my bedroom ceiling, which gave me quite a start until I realised what it was. I like geckos, should have put them in the "Things I Like About Spain" thread.


----------



## mrypg9

GUAPACHICA said:


> Hi - well done, with keeping on track! I can recall, with total clarity ( and a sucden rapid increase in my 'resting' heart rate..), that packing up my life in the UK, for relocation to Spain was the most stress - inducing, mentally demanding and physically exhausting exercise I'd volunteered to undertake, in years... and, of course, I was also ( like yourselves) having to drag ( almost literally..) my poor dog off to the vet's - for her various jabs and other 'pet passport' requirements!
> 
> Nevertheless, you are, obviously, much better organised than I was, throughout - my own 'plans' were scribbled on 'sticky notes', stuck on my fridge- freezer, until they dried out and dropped off, LOL! I can promise you, though, that once you are actually on that ferry, with the British coastline slowly evaporating into the swirling sea mist ( or thick grey fog..), you'll be able to relax, completely ( except for your forays up to the 'dog exercise' deck..) and to open a bottle of some gorgeous wine ( preferably Spanish..), with which to congratulate yourselves on having achieved this phase of your latest, incredible adventure - your new life in Spain!
> 
> BTW; the ferry trip has one major advantage over that same journey by plane. Once you're onboard, with your vehicle safely stowed, your cabin located and your bags unpacked, there's nothing more that you can do, until you dock in Bilbao - so, rest and relaxation ( with the assistance of the 'onboard' facilities) are, realistically, your only options..! Great, eh?
> 
> Nonetheless, are you sure that you and your family really want to drive for eight hours, once you reach Spain? However comfy your vehicle, I can't imagine that the journey would be anything other than an endurance trial! Why the great rush..?
> 
> Hey, you'll be in Spain - so why not embrace Spanish culture, from the moment you step off the ferry and relax ( or, as my Cádiz friends advise me, often; ""Tranki, tranki " - meaning ' Tranquilidad'..? Holiday makers are the ones who, usually, feel the need to race down to their Southern Spanish destinations, fearful of missing a single moment's precious sunshine, but you'll be 'residents' - with endless opportunities to enjoy your new lifestyle..!
> 
> A 'half- way there' break in your journey, with a tasty Spanish meal, a chance to stretch your legs( and those of your dog..), followed by a good night's sleep, would, surely, be preferable to an eight hour slog down the autopista ....IMO, obviously!
> 
> Well, however you choose to get there, you know you'll enjoy your new life all the more, knowing that you and your family have made it all possible, at last, through your meticulous planning and blxxxx hard work!
> 
> So, not long to go, now - best get back to shifting more boxes, then...LOL!
> 
> Saludos,
> GC.


I honestly can't relate to that
We decided to leave the UK and live abroad whilst out walking. Checked future finances against all eventualities, decided we would be OK whatever, went home and booked flights two weeks ahead, found accommodation and agreed date of starting tenancy,, flew back, put the house and business premises n the market (phone calls to estate agent and solicitors), decided on a date to move, got tenders from removal firms, chose one, they came a week before we left, packed everything, we spent a relaxing week with friends, left the UK for good, two months after our deciding to.
When we decided to move on to Spain it was slightly easier in that we were able to stay at our family's house until we found a place of our own. So.....decided on a date, got tenders for removal company, chose one, day arrived, they packed our stuff, we drove to Spain....
I doubt we spent more than a few hours on planning. We sold our properties via phone and internet.
I hate moving. If we'd had to spend a lot of time thinking about the move we'd never have left the UK. I had previously moved only twice in over forty years.
Once you know the money side is OK, most things shouldn't be complicated.
The only difference was that we didn't have a dog when we left the UK which is why we drove from CR to Spain.


----------



## Gazeebo

Alcalaina said:


> We have quite a few spiders in the house during the summer because I can't be bothered with housework when it's really hot. They aren't nasty big scary ones though. The cat murders most of the indoor geckos and we don't have cockroaches (touch wood).


OK so I hold my hands up - the room they seem to have crawled from has only been hoovered in the middle for ehmm...ehmm, let's just some time. I am hoping that I will take to cleaning when I get to Spain, as I believe cleaning tiles will be easier and more rewarding.  Thinking about it, we are renting a villa and we will HAVE to clean it, as it's not ours.


----------



## adamm19830

Hello Maureen,

I have just been reading through your thread and found it very interesting.

Myself, Wife and 2 children are planning on moving to southern Spain next year. Our livlihood depends on our sewing machine and overlocker! We have an online children's clothing business, we design and make everything ourselves and want to move our business to Spain to be in the better climate.

Regarding your sewing machine supplies, I assume you know somewhere to buy all the essentials? Or would you buy online?

Thanks


----------



## Gazeebo

mrypg9 said:


> I honestly can't relate to that
> We decided to leave the UK and live abroad whilst out walking. Checked future finances against all eventualities, decided we would be OK whatever, went home and booked flights two weeks ahead, found accommodation and agreed date of starting tenancy,, flew back, put the house and business premises n the market (phone calls to estate agent and solicitors), decided on a date to move, got tenders from removal firms, chose one, they came a week before we left, packed everything, we spent a relaxing week with friends, left the UK for good, two months after our deciding to.
> When we decided to move on to Spain it was slightly easier in that we were able to stay at our family's house until we found a place of our own. So.....decided on a date, got tenders for removal company, chose one, day arrived, they packed our stuff, we drove to Spain....
> I doubt we spent more than a few hours on planning. We sold our properties via phone and internet.
> I hate moving. If we'd had to spend a lot of time thinking about the move we'd never have left the UK. I had previously moved only twice in over forty years.
> Once you know the money side is OK, most things shouldn't be complicated.
> The only difference was that we didn't have a dog when we left the UK which is why we drove from CR to Spain.


You seem to have made the right decision from your threads. For us, I think it is now an age thing. When I was younger I would pack up and go and I remember leaving one firm of solicitors four times - and they always had me back!!! I will be 60 in December and the OH is already 62 and he does have a few health problems. Last October we were in Spain looking for somewhere to buy with a view to living there permantly. What happened - I don't know - but we decided to go back in February and from there on in we both decided to rent first. The OH wants to keep a foothold in Blighty - me - I throw caution to the wind! (Probably my Romany heritage. So, OH wins and we are renting first and keeping our property to rent out in England for the time being.

I will still be going back to college for two weeks at the beginning of the academic year as we will be short staffed and we need to assess our students and settle them in. I am only going back as I don't want to leave my department in the lurch with me leaving and, thus far, they have not found anyone to fill my space.  Well serves them right really, as I handed in my resignation the second week in June!

So after the planning we will be in Spain - phew!

It would be lovely to hear from people in the future on this thread as to their experiences from landing in Spain, to how they have settled.


----------



## Madliz

We certainly have spiders where I am, classic house spiders in the autumn and spring, plus the odd wolf spider.

In my first year here, I was loading the washing machine when a huge spider fell out of a towel. I instinctively whacked it and found the reason for its incredible bulk, just like this guy:






Hundreds of babies disappeared into all the corners of my house!

I've encountered others that, when approached, jump in all directions, sometimes towards you!


----------



## Gazeebo

Oops 'permanently' !!


----------



## Roy C

Well I was given my official leaving date at work today, it's the 14/03/16 So it is real, I'm leaving work and we are moving to Spain. I think the next few months will fly by........


----------



## Gazeebo

Madliz said:


> We certainly have spiders where I am, classic house spiders in the autumn and spring, plus the odd wolf spider.
> 
> In my first year here, I was loading the washing machine when a huge spider fell out of a towel. I instinctively whacked it and found the reason for its incredible bulk, just like this guy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rorJCGF1aM
> 
> Hundreds of babies disappeared into all the corners of my house!
> 
> I've encountered others that, when approached, jump in all directions, sometimes towards you!


Ooh that's gross. I couldn't do that. When I kill a spider, it has to be pretty instant as although I find them horrific, I could not impose suck pain on one! I feel really bad now, as they don't really do me any harm, apart from frighten the life out of me.


----------



## baldilocks

Gazeebo said:


> Ooh that's gross. I couldn't do that. When I kill a spider, it has to be pretty instant as although I find them horrific, I could not impose suck pain on one! I feel really bad now, as they don't really do me any harm, apart from frighten the life out of me.


Some of them in Spain, bite.


----------



## Anciana

maureen47 said:


> Its all terribly exciting at this time and a time for concerns too , I have a project plan on excel to help keep me I
> on track , it started when we were looking for a property and has developed into a moving plan , it is satisfying to turn completed actions green but there are lots of reds at the moment , I think I will sleep for a month when we arrive !


I feel for you! I am moving to Spain in less than a month, but I am taking it easy. Decided to divide the move between me and my two cats flying first with two suitcases of personal belongings - 20 kg for me and 10 kg for cats. We shall land at Alicante around midnight, so we have to spend the first night at a cat friendly hotel, thus cats are taking with them some familiar blankies, food, water and also a travel litter box with fresh litter. (Oh, what doesn't one do for cats!)

About two months later, after I inspected the inventory of the apartment I reserved to rent, I will return to Sweden to pack - as needed - some kitchen stuff, like small appliances (they are practically new, as I moved to Sweden from USA three years ago, leaving all things electric there due to different standards, so I am not eager to replace them again, unless the rental is well equipped) etc. I'll give all the stuff I decided to take to the removals, which will bring them to Spain for me. 

I haven't decided yet, if I should keep my Swedish place, to be able to enjoy cool Swedish summers as next summer in Spain is supposed to be even hotter than this one. I'll have a/c in Spain, but four months of heat might be less than pleasant. However flying back and forth with cats at my age with my heart condition might be even tougher, so I'll take time to decide. 

Have a stressless move, Maureen!


----------



## Maureen47

We will be ready , all the main things are sorted , passport , tickets , money !

My daughter is buying her first house as well at the moment and ours is full of her stuff for her new house too , she moves in a couple of weeks so it should become easier then I hope ! 

I am too sentimental with some things at times and need to get my ruthless head on and crack on with the packing and more importantly the getting rid ! I have started a memory box to allow me to save the important things but also to restrict the amount. 

Good Luck to al those that are making move soon , onwards and upwards and a new adventure ! Who needs stuff anyway


----------



## Tammydog

Good luck Maureen. Hope all goes well. We're at friends at the moment and then with our son and going to Cornwall to see the granddaughter before we go. But beg of October isn't very long away. Feels strange when we went to the storage unit though with some more stuff. I tried to be ruthless but find it really hard as its all only 5 years old. As sold everything when we thought we were going before. So it's all gone in storage until we're we want to live. And my son is moving around same time. So he will have some of our stuff I think as well. It is strange not having a home though but exciting times. And good luck to all who are about to go as well.


----------



## mrypg9

Gazeebo said:


> You seem to have made the right decision from your threads. For us, I think it is now an age thing. When I was younger I would pack up and go and I remember leaving one firm of solicitors four times - and they always had me back!!! I will be 60 in December and the OH is already 62 and he does have a few health problems. Last October we were in Spain looking for somewhere to buy with a view to living there permantly. What happened - I don't know - but we decided to go back in February and from there on in we both decided to rent first. The OH wants to keep a foothold in Blighty - me - I throw caution to the wind! (Probably my Romany heritage. So, OH wins and we are renting first and keeping our property to rent out in England for the time being.
> 
> I will still be going back to college for two weeks at the beginning of the academic year as we will be short staffed and we need to assess our students and settle them in. I am only going back as I don't want to leave my department in the lurch with me leaving and, thus far, they have not found anyone to fill my space.  Well serves them right really, as I handed in my resignation the second week in June!
> 
> So after the planning we will be in Spain - phew!
> 
> It would be lovely to hear from people in the future on this thread as to their experiences from landing in Spain, to how they have settled.


I'm not good at dealing with 'detail'. Once I've made a decision, that's it...OH is the same. Strip things to the basic, get on with it.
Thanks to the internet etc. a lot can be done from a chair with a glass of wine.
And after all, Spain isn't the known end of the universe..
I might feel differently if I were moving to Peru or Uzbekhistan....


----------



## Anciana

mrypg9 said:


> And after all, Spain isn't the known end of the universe..
> I might feel differently if I were moving to Peru or Uzbekhistan....


Lol, Peru I could tackle even in my 70ties, as I lived in Latin America. Uzbekistan, on the other hand, I am sure I would not want to - though it is worth a trip.


----------



## mrypg9

Anciana said:


> Lol, Peru I could tackle even in my 70ties, as I lived in Latin America. Uzbekistan, on the other hand, I am sure I would not want to - though it is worth a trip.


Well, I might think a little more deeply over a couple of glasses of wine were I moving to either of those places....but yes, once decided, I'd get on with it.
The main thing is making sure you can afford the lifestyle you want whatever changes beyond your control life may throw at you.
If the money's there you can cope with most things...


----------



## Anciana

mrypg9 said:


> The main thing is making sure you can afford the lifestyle you want whatever changes beyond your control life may throw at you.
> If the money's there you can cope with most things...


I beg to - partially - disagree. Yes, you might be able to cope with most things, "if the money's there", but would you want to?

If I stayed in the USA proper or in Puerto Rico I could cope with paying - despite having full health insurance - over $5000 a year for the same, unchanged in any way, medication that 4 years ago did cost me "merely" $1200.

I might be able to cope with doctors' abandoning Puerto Rico due to crisis and less health security.

I might even be able to cope with clowns like Donald Trump running for president and having unproportionally big support among voters. But would I want to?

In Sweden I might be able to cope with ridiculously high prices of simple services (due to very high tax on labor), while my tax kronor go to support hordes of economic opportunity migrants (called here refugees, though merely 27 % of them falls into that category) of which large majority don't work even after 10 years in the country. I might cope with an unprecedented increase of right wing nationalism due to political errors of governing parties, tolerating high levels of criminality and economic opportunism among migrants from Africa and Middle East in the name of false multiculturalism. 

I might cope with climate change in southern Sweden, which becomes wet and utterly unpleasant like in UK...

But would I want to? 

When I move to Spain next month I might sooner or later decide that I do not want to cope with living in a country that has Spanish awful gag law.

Or with extremely hot Spanish summers. 

Or Spanish bureaucracy. 

But as long as there are other countries and there is money and physical strength to continue experimenting, why not move somewhere else again? I want to optimize my choices -and have fun doing it - not merely cope.


----------



## mrypg9

Anciana said:


> I beg to - partially - disagree. Yes, you might be able to cope with most things, "if the money's there", but would you want to?
> 
> If I stayed in the USA proper or in Puerto Rico I could cope with paying - despite having full health insurance - over $5000 a year for the same, unchanged in any way, medication that 4 years ago did cost me "merely" $1200.
> 
> I might be able to cope with doctors' abandoning Puerto Rico due to crisis and less health security.
> 
> I might even be able to cope with clowns like Donald Trump running for president and having unproportionally big support among voters. But would I want to?
> 
> In Sweden I might be able to cope with ridiculously high prices of simple services (due to very high tax on labor), while my tax kronor go to support hordes of economic opportunity migrants (called here refugees, though merely 27 % of them falls into that category) of which large majority don't work even after 10 years in the country. I might cope with an unprecedented increase of right wing nationalism due to political errors of governing parties, tolerating high levels of criminality and economic opportunism among migrants from Africa and Middle East in the name of false multiculturalism.
> 
> I might cope with climate change in southern Sweden, which becomes wet and utterly unpleasant like in UK...
> 
> But would I want to?
> 
> When I move to Spain next month I might sooner or later decide that I do not want to cope with living in a country that has Spanish awful gag law.
> 
> Or with extremely hot Spanish summers.
> 
> Or Spanish bureaucracy.
> 
> But as long as there are other countries and there is money and physical strength to continue experimenting, why not move somewhere else again? I want to optimize my choices -and have fun doing it - not merely cope.


Well, I might not want to, personally, but it's a fact that if you are extremely wealthy things like that are akin to the buzzing of a tiresome fly. If you were mega rich you'd probably be donating to Trump's campaign. You wouldn't be troubled by medical costs.
As for the other things you cite....every country has its downsides, disagreeable laws, spells of bad weather. I don't like the Gagging Law in Spain...but I'm a member of a political party that is campaigning against it and will if elected repeal it.
Extremely hot Spanish summers....switch on the aircon (you need to be able to afford it, though, which is my point).
To avoid all those things you list you'd have to be in perpetual motion - and you need money for that.
I've had enough of moving around Europe so I'll settle for Spain with all its defects, defects found in one shape or another in any country on the surface of the planet!
I'm not rich but I'm able to cope with the more avoidable and manageable incidents you could encounter anywhere like punctured tyres, car engine repairs, domestic appliance breakdown, fall in the value of sterling, Brexit, tax hikes....
Those kinds of things were what I was referring to as no amount of dosh can change the weather, silence Donald Trump or repeal El Ley de Mordaza.


----------



## mrypg9

Example of what I meant: the £ today is just over 1.36 euros. 
It could well fall back to 1.20 or lower.
Someone with a pension income of £1000 would have received 1400 euros when the £ was at 1.40 as it was two weeks ago. At 1.2, 1200 euros....
And should it fall to parity as it did when we arrived in late 2008 the £1000 would produce 1000 euros.
Quite a drop in income if you haven't planned for such things.


----------



## mrypg9

And of course swingeing increases in the cost of IVA, electricity, water and other commodities..


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> And of course swingeing increases in the cost of IVA, electricity, water and other commodities..


Sounds just like the UK. Remember when VAT was just 8%?


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> Sounds just like the UK. Remember when VAT was just 8%?


I think I was ten....


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> I think I was ten....


If I remember correctly, it was 10% to start with then reduced to 8%.

From wiki:
On 1 January 1973 the UK joined the European Economic Community and as a consequence Purchase Tax was replaced by Value Added Tax on 1 April 1973. The Conservative Chancellor Lord Barber set a single VAT rate (10%) on most goods and services.

In July 1974, Labour Chancellor Denis Healey reduced the standard rate of VAT from 10% to 8% but introduced a new higher rate of 12.5% for petrol and some luxury goods. In November 1974, Healey doubled the higher rate of VAT to 25%. Healey reduced the higher rate back to 12.5% in April 1976.

Conservative Chancellor Geoffrey Howe increased the standard rate of VAT from 8% to 15% and abolished the higher rate in June 1979. The rate remained unchanged until 1991, when Conservative Chancellor Norman Lamont increased it from 15% to 17.5%. The additional revenue was used to pay for a reduction in the hugely unpopular community charge. During the 1992 general election the Conservatives promised not to extend the scope of VAT but in March 1993, Lamont announced that domestic fuel and power, which had previously been zero-rated, would have VAT levied at 8% from April 1994 and the full 17.5% from April 1995. The planned introduction of VAT on domestic fuel and power went ahead in April 1994, but the increase from 8% to 17.5% in April 1995 was scuppered in December 1994, after the government lost the vote in parliament.


----------



## Isobella

Hungary is a whopping 27%:biggrin1:


----------



## Maureen47

9 weeks and counting !

Managed to fill a skip since Sunday , unfortunately we had a flood in the garage and lots of things that could have gone to the charity shop have had to be ditched.

Dining room now almost empty , table and chairs to charity shop,lounge and other furniture and white goods booked for charity shop, kids claimed the items they want, now just have to pack sensibly and don't bring anything I don't really need , so we are down to do I really need it , am I being sentimental , where would I put anyway as we are downsizing in Spain in terms or bedrooms.

Dogs have their passports , ferry is booked , return flights for son and gf booked, lots of visitors in early Nov to say goodbye , its all becoming a bit real ! 

The counting in weeks has arrived all of a sudden and I am packing for hours on a daily basis , the charity shop is getting used my 3 visits a day !

We are over for a week at the end of Sept to paint the inside of the house and clean so all will be ready to move straight in. Cant wait paying bills in both countries is not good !

Finish work on Oct 21st , end of an NHS era from being a student nurse in 1979 , mixed feelings , have loved my NHS career but no regrets !


----------



## snikpoh

baldilocks said:


> Sounds just like the UK. Remember when VAT was just 8%?


Also, remember when it was (supposed to be) a _luxury_ tax - now it's on almost everything!


----------



## Tammydog

Well a bit befor you. Ferry on the 4th October..living with our son in an amazing Dorset village at the moment. Furniture in a storage unit.. No regrets on giving up our luxury bungalow yet? See what happens In Spain? But it's exciting planning anew life..do you not think?


----------



## Maureen47

Tammydog said:


> Well a bit befor you. Ferry on the 4th October..living with our son in an amazing Dorset village at the moment. Furniture in a storage unit.. No regrets on giving up our luxury bungalow yet? See what happens In Spain? But it's exciting planning anew life..do you not think?


sure is exciting , let us know how your journey goes and how you settle , I plan to do a photo diary of our journey and then write a blog when we arrive , safe journey


----------



## Tammydog

Look forward to reading that.. Have a great journey. And maybe even get to meet up sometime. Which part are you going to?


----------



## Gazeebo

We are travelling down to Portsmouth on 29th September and pick up ferry to Bilbao on the 30th. Most of our furniture is in storage now, just kept essentials. Retiring from college as a Lecturer Wednesday lunchtime. I have no mixed feelings about leaving my job and trying out Spain, I am going with flow!


----------



## Tammydog

We will be joining you on the 4th October making same trip and going with the flow as well. Then decide after our winter rental. We're we want to live? Got a return ticket tho! As need to be sure? Hope all goes well and really wish you well on your journey and. New adventure.


----------



## Elyles

Maureen,
Four years ago my wife and I sold all our in the U.S., including real estate, autos, tons of art and furniture, etc. we gave some of the better pieces to friends and sold the rest. When our residence sold, it was almost empty. It was actually a cleansing process. Things we never thought we could do without we're not missed. We now live in a flat 1/3 the size of outhouse in the U.S. And love the lower upkeep. Living as an expat in Jaca is a gift to us. I wish you well


----------



## Gazeebo

Tammydog said:


> We will be joining you on the 4th October making same trip and going with the flow as well. Then decide after our winter rental. We're we want to live? Got a return ticket tho! As need to be sure? Hope all goes well and really wish you well on your journey and. New adventure.


We are giving Javea a go! We have looked around the coastal areas mainly over the years and we will continue looking at various areas when we are there. We also have a return ticket on the ferry as our tenants will be moving out in 6 months' time, unless they decide to buy our house. We will decide what to do next year. 

The only thing I am finding hard is the fact that I have to leave my sewing machine and silversmithing equipment behind (things I would like to continue with in my early retirement), and the OH has to leave his carpentry tools behind. Still, I have found him a photography group (hopefully) and I am joining Spanish lessons and hopefully some walking groups and have found zumba and pilates classes. I may also be helping out voluntarily with English lessons.

I am looking forward to doing what I want to do, more or less, and am open to ideas. I am not so looking forward to the trials and tribulations that Spain may bring (like any unfamilar country), but we will no doubt deal with these as they arise. No doubt some of these will represent me in the coming months!


----------



## Elyles

It's all about embracing the culture and staying as far away from expat communities as you can get. We only maintain a few English speaking friends here. Myself, I would LOVE to learn silversmithing.


----------



## Gazeebo

Elyles said:


> It's all about embracing the culture and staying as far away from expat communities as you can get. We only maintain a few English speaking friends here. Myself, I would LOVE to learn silversmithing.


I was fortunate to take a course at the college in which I teach. It took a long time to get a good soldering technique, even to this day not perfect, but I love working with metal and over the years having been selling my jewellery, mainly silver and semi-precious gemstones due to cost, rather than gold and precious stones. Still it's something to look forward to again once we decide what we are doing.


----------



## smitty5668

to maureen, tammydog and gazeebo; good luck and fair winds to all of you in the coming weeks/months.

we're off out to do a few running repairs on our place for a few days next week. and then over for the winter on the 5th of january.


----------



## Tammydog

Thank you looking forward to our new adventure


----------



## Maureen47

Thanks all for the best wishes , my ruthlessness is getting better at getting rid of stuff and it does actually feel good not to have to bring all the things I have gathered over the years. I guess its a state of mind thing too.

Dog passports done £224 for 2 passports phew ! 

Daily trips to the charity shop at the moment and a huge carboot sale coming up with my daughter to help.

We are out in Spain in 2 weeks to paint and clean the house ready for our arrival. 

We keep looking at TV series in the UK at the moment e.g. x-factor and say we will be in Spain when its the final ! 

I will do a xmas shop before we leave to bring some goodies for our Spanish and British friends in Spain and also to leave presents for friends and family with my daughter so she can hand them out for me in December! 

The plan is looking good with lots of green boxes now for tasks completed.

Looking forward to the future and only 4 weeks left at work , woo hoo !


----------



## Williams2

Congratulations and Bon Voyage on your historic move.

If you should ever get stuck in traffic along the way to your Ferry port - here's a bit of soothing music - as delivered
by the String Quartet Ensemble today, somewhere in the middle of the fast lane of the M5, on the
Somerset & Devonshire border.

Yes - I know - it can only happen in England. :welcome:


----------



## Tammydog

Bon Voyage!!! Enjoy and please keep us informed.. Makes it really now! So exciting.Wish you well x


----------



## The Skipper

Tammydog said:


> Bon Voyage!!! Enjoy and please keep us informed.. Makes it really now! So exciting.Wish you well x


¡Buen viaje! might be more appropriate! Only joking!


----------



## Gazeebo

Retired today (well left the college today but I was entitled to one day's holiday for this academic year and, therefore, officially retire tomorrow) yipeee!!! Will miss ' team' but will not miss those at the top running the college.

Alfie injured his paw at our ovenque a couple of weeks ago and has been back to the vet three times. We have now insisted he be booked in for an x-ray as he is not getting better. This is scheduled for tomorrow and I am keeping fingers crossed he will not be going to Spain with a plastered leg.

So, that' my exciting news for today!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Gazeebo said:


> Retired today (well left the college today but I was entitled to one day's holiday for this academic year and, therefore, officially retire tomorrow) yipeee!!! Will miss ' team' but will not miss those at the top running the college.
> 
> Alfie injured his paw at our ovenque a couple of weeks ago and has been back to the vet three times. We have now insisted he be booked in for an x-ray as he is not getting better. This is scheduled for tomorrow and I am keeping fingers crossed he will not be going to Spain with a plastered leg.
> 
> So, that' my exciting news for today!


I think retiring is really big news. Lots of changes, lots of fun on the horizon.


----------



## Lynn R

Gazeebo said:


> Retired today (well left the college today but I was entitled to one day's holiday for this academic year and, therefore, officially retire tomorrow) yipeee!!! Will miss ' team' but will not miss those at the top running the college.
> 
> Alfie injured his paw at our ovenque a couple of weeks ago and has been back to the vet three times. We have now insisted he be booked in for an x-ray as he is not getting better. This is scheduled for tomorrow and I am keeping fingers crossed he will not be going to Spain with a plastered leg.
> 
> So, that' my exciting news for today!


Congratulations. I can't decide which I enjoyed more, the day I handed my notice in, my last day at work or the day I paid off my mortgage.


----------



## baldilocks

Gazeebo said:


> Retired today (well left the college today but I was entitled to one day's holiday for this academic year and, therefore, officially retire tomorrow) yipeee!!! Will miss ' team' but will not miss those at the top running the college.
> 
> Alfie injured his paw at our ovenque a couple of weeks ago and has been back to the vet three times. We have now insisted he be booked in for an x-ray as he is not getting better. This is scheduled for tomorrow and I am keeping fingers crossed he will not be going to Spain with a plastered leg.
> 
> So, that' my exciting news for today!


Even if he is plastered, you can rest assured that there is excellent veterinary care here in Spain.


----------



## Tammydog

Hope he is ok. Congratulations on your retirement. ENJOY!!!


----------



## smitty5668

Gazeebo said:


> Retired today (well left the college today but I was entitled to one day's holiday for this academic year and, therefore, officially retire tomorrow) yipeee!!! Will miss ' team' but will not miss those at the top running the college.
> 
> Alfie injured his paw at our ovenque a couple of weeks ago and has been back to the vet three times. We have now insisted he be booked in for an x-ray as he is not getting better. This is scheduled for tomorrow and I am keeping fingers crossed he will not be going to Spain with a plastered leg.
> 
> So, that' my exciting news for today!


congratulations on your jubillado!!!!!!!


----------



## Maureen47

Congrats on your retirement ! Hope you doggie is all ok , new adventures coming up !


----------



## Madliz

baldilocks said:


> Even if he is plastered, you can rest assured that there is excellent veterinary care here in Spain.


Maybe they'll both be plastered, last day at work 'n' all. 

Congratulations on reaching the next stage of your journey and good luck with Alfie.


----------



## Gazeebo

Many thanks for the congratulations. It feels good and yes, so did the day we paid off our mortgage as well!

Well, to update everyone, Alfie has a chipped bone in his toe but he doesn't need a plaster. I have just bought some baby socks and secured one on him to stop him licking it raw. He has been able to lick it with his bucket on his head. Probably need a bigger bucket! He has to be kept calm and it will take around 2 - 3 months to heal. I thought that was a joke - he's a Paron's Terrier - they don't do calm! :doh:

Total bill £340.00. Mind you he is insured and so I have just had to pay the excess of £175 and it did include his claws being clipped. 

Doing some more packing up this weekend and the rest of our furniture is going in storage on Tuesday. Nearly there. Hope everyone's plans are 'going to plan'. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Maureen47

What a difference a ruthless week makes, boxes beginning to stack up , all labelled including a list of contents on the outside ! Charity shop daily visits and really feel I have made some good progress. We are out for a week on Sept 29th to paint the inside of the house, give a good clean and get rid of the items of furniture we don't want that were left by the vendor. My daughter should exchange contracts on her first house in the next 2 weeks so that will empty another 2 bedrooms. Its all slowly coming together but have to say its exhausting , I will sleep for a month when I arrive !


----------



## baldilocks

maureen47 said:


> What a difference a ruthless week makes, boxes beginning to stack up , all labelled including a list of contents on the outside ! Charity shop daily visits and really feel I have made some good progress. We are out for a week on Sept 29th to paint the inside of the house, give a good clean and get rid of the items of furniture we don't want that were left by the vendor. My daughter should exchange contracts on her first house in the next 2 weeks so that will empty another 2 bedrooms. Its all slowly coming together but have to say its exhausting , I will sleep for a month when I arrive !


Been there, done that, almost 7 years ago, we moved.


----------



## Maureen47

Fab news today, a friend is moving from a very large property to a smaller property and we have inherited lots of great outside furniture and a huge amount of potted plants , we have an instant garden ! The rest of the furniture and stuff they do not want we have arranged to give away to folks that need it locally . I love all this recycling , I have given so much to my local charity shop in the UK and today when I went with my daily delivery that said they had a present for me , they have a new vertical fan that they thought would be useful to me in Spain. Isnt it great when you can move things around and get them to the right folks. Thought this was worth sharing as it made me feel good today.


----------



## stefig

maureen47 said:


> Fab news today, a friend is moving from a very large property to a smaller property and we have inherited lots of great outside furniture and a huge amount of potted plants , we have an instant garden ! The rest of the furniture and stuff they do not want we have arranged to give away to folks that need it locally . I love all this recycling , I have given so much to my local charity shop in the UK and today when I went with my daily delivery that said they had a present for me , they have a new vertical fan that they thought would be useful to me in Spain. Isnt it great when you can move things around and get them to the right folks. Thought this was worth sharing as it made me feel good today.


I love the recycling/second hand culture in the UK. It's the thing I probably missed most when I first lived in Spain. Almost my entire wardrobe comes from charity shops, as does most of the furniture in my room. All lovely stuff in great condition. It will be a shock to have to pay high street prices again!


----------



## Maureen47

And more good news , my son races motorbikes but is not moving to Spain with us , found out today his sponsors are supporting him to do the Spanish CEV series next season so will be able to see him race and I can continue my job as pit crew. ! 2 of the rounds are under an hour from us, the rest a bit further but we can travel to them. My husband is delighted as he has been my sons Chief Tech since he started racing and now that can continue even thought we are in Spain , maybe only for one season but we will sure make the move easier


----------



## VFR

maureen47 said:


> And more good news , my son races motorbikes but is not moving to Spain with us , found out today his sponsors are supporting him to do the Spanish CEV series next season so will be able to see him race and I can continue my job as pit crew. ! 2 of the rounds are under an hour from us, the rest a bit further but we can travel to them. My husband is delighted as he has been my sons Chief Tech since he started racing and now that can continue even thought we are in Spain , maybe only for one season but we will sure make the move easier


Tidy news & a few years back we had a local lad who won the championship (think it was the same series) but failed to get the sponsorship, unlike Bradley who has come good since we saw him race on the day half the village went to R Tormo to support the local lad in one of the rounds (he ended up with a wild card at the MOTO GP that year)

As you know its all about getting the right breaks.


----------



## baldilocks

VFR said:


> As you know its all about getting the right breaks.


or "brakes"


----------



## Gazeebo

Well, we are here after an arduous journey by ferry. I would not advise anyone to take their dog on the ferry in a kennel unless their dog is chilled. I gave mine 4 human tranquillisers and two dog calming tablets (prescribed by the vet) and he was still a nightmare. Howling and yelping for most of the time we put him into the kennel, so we had to sit with him on a windy deck to calm him. Exercise area not big enough and it was open to anyone on the ferry. The kennels were not locked and people kept wandering down to look into the kennels, disturbing the dogs time after time. A little girl even went wandering in there unaccompanied. The sense of some people. We could not stay with him all night as they shut the door on the kennels and in the morning I found he had had a bad stomach and had done his business in the kennel. Needless to say I had to throw away his bedding and then clear up him and the kennel. I could not believe how badly he reacted to being in there. It was so stressful for him and us, but the dog owners were very kind. We are contacting the ferry company to change our booking to a dog friendly cabin for the return journey but they are usually booked one year in advance.
So, anyone planning to take their dog on a ferry crossing from Portsmouth to Bilbao, only do it if you know how your dog will react and can be calmed.
Stayed in an Ibis budget hotel in Bilbao, basic but dog friendly which was great and gave us the night to recover.
The drive from Bilbao to Alicante was good as the roads were great. So well organised with petrol stations and stopping parks to walk the dog. Well done Spain!
We have been taking Alfie out with us to acclimatise him to the area and we have been able to sit with him outside the restaurants. Only minus side is that the park we thought we could walk him in does not allow dogs. So we are going for a drive to find some nice walks for us all.
And hey - the sun is shining.


----------



## Tammydog

Sounds a bit of a nightmare with your dog. Poor all of you. Glad you got there safe and sound in the end though. We're off tonight on the 10.25 ferry and will take two nights but no animals an outside cabin. So hopefully should be fine. Glad the sun is shining . Can't believe it's actually finally here. Our winter let starts on Wednesday so we have a night in a hotel on route. Hubby,s birthday tomorrow so celebrate with a nice dinner and wine on board.😊


----------



## Gazeebo

Tammydog said:


> Sounds a bit of a nightmare with your dog. Poor all of you. Glad you got there safe and sound in the end though. We're off tonight on the 10.25 ferry and will take two nights but no animals an outside cabin. So hopefully should be fine. Glad the sun is shining . Can't believe it's actually finally here. Our winter let starts on Wednesday so we have a night in a hotel on route. Hubby,s birthday tomorrow so celebrate with a nice dinner and wine on board.😊


Enjoy yourselves. :cheer2


----------



## Tammydog

Thanks. Mind you we miss our dogs greatly and wish they were still around to bring. Maybe when were settled we can get a couple of new babies. Hope your dog settles well to his new life after his trauma during his travels.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tammydog said:


> Sounds a bit of a nightmare with your dog. Poor all of you. Glad you got there safe and sound in the end though. We're off tonight on the 10.25 ferry and will take two nights but no animals an outside cabin. So hopefully should be fine. Glad the sun is shining . Can't believe it's actually finally here. Our winter let starts on Wednesday so we have a night in a hotel on route. Hubby,s birthday tomorrow so celebrate with a nice dinner and wine on board.😊


Seems very appropriate to be celebrating a birthday aboard ship on the way to a new adventure. Have a great time.


----------



## Elyles

Glad we had no problems bringing our cat over here. He just hunkered down in his carrier under the seat on the plane. After some of the stories I have read, I consider us lucky.


----------



## Gazeebo

Tammydog said:


> Thanks. Mind you we miss our dogs greatly and wish they were still around to bring. Maybe when were settled we can get a couple of new babies. Hope your dog settles well to his new life after his trauma during his travels.


You could end up with more than just a couple.  There are so many dogs looking for forever homes in Spain. 

Yeah, he seems pretty chilled out now and passing wind like a good un! We had to vacate the area just now. ainkiller:


----------



## Maureen47

Glad your doggie has recovered from the journey and equally glad we have a dog friendly cabin for our trip in 6 weeks , did I say 6wks ,ooh err ! we got back from a week in Spain this evening , both completely exhausted but we have scrubbed the house within an inch of its life and have painted every room so its all fresh for moving. We gave away the furniture left by the previous resident and got a nice donation for the dog rescue in return. I brought back a couple of apples from my tree and a nice bunch of seedless black grapes, back to graft here tomorrow , I have realised I was intending to take far too many things and need to have a serious review of whats going, my plan is if I know where its going in the house , its in if I cant think where it will go its out !


----------



## Gazeebo

maureen47 said:


> Glad your doggie has recovered from the journey and equally glad we have a dog friendly cabin for our trip in 6 weeks , did I say 6wks ,ooh err ! we got back from a week in Spain this evening , both completely exhausted but we have scrubbed the house within an inch of its life and have painted every room so its all fresh for moving. We gave away the furniture left by the previous resident and got a nice donation for the dog rescue in return. I brought back a couple of apples from my tree and a nice bunch of seedless black grapes, back to graft here tomorrow , I have realised I was intending to take far too many things and need to have a serious review of whats going, my plan is if I know where its going in the house , its in if I cant think where it will go its out !


Good that you have the house ready for the move. We are renting for 6 months so have relied on agent and landlady. Something I have learned is that they expect you to sleep on stinky stained matresses with equally stinky stained pillows! At least the landlady has agreed to have one matress steam cleaned, but we have bought new bedding and protectors. Just hoping she will pay for the steam cleaning. 

After packing our car ready to drive down to Portsmouth, we decided the car was too full and left - bedding! 

We live with minimal furniture in England, so I don't think we would have too much trouble deciding what to bring if we finally made the move for good. I don't have lots of knick knacks and having moved about 3 years ago we did have a clear out, and then again when we came to Spain. Your attitude if there is nowhere for it to go sounds good. The thing I am missing at the moment is some of my cooking utensils as rental properties never have adequate equipment. Hmmm, maybe that will be eating out more often then.


----------



## baldilocks

By all means have a clear out since many things can be bought in Spain if you find that you can't do without them (or bought in Uk and shipped). BUT be careful and consider whether you will really miss something if you get rid of it and it is not possible to get a new/secondhand one to replace that which you got rid of. I am still mourning the loss of some old newspapers and books that would now have been two-hundred years old, e.g. a copy of the Times newspaper reporting the death of Nelson (1805), etc.


----------



## Elyles

I got id of all my brewing equipment which I miss. I also got rid of all my bicycling magazines from every time Lance Armstrong won the TDF but have the one that covered him being stripped of all titles!


----------



## Maureen47

Another box ticked in the plan , my daughter and her bf moved at the weekend , into their first house , its gave me 2 rooms back in mine to help with my packing and sorting. I have been roped into helping them hang wall paper but the house is fabulous and looking like a home already. So good to see her settled before our big move in 5 weeks. Its all really happening now ! Only 8 days left in the work world !


----------



## Gazeebo

Be aware of the retirement balloon - I got one and thought it should be sorry you're leaving!!! Well the truth is sometimes hard to take.


----------



## Tammydog

Well we arrived in Spain and got to our apartment on Wedneday. My 83 year old whom I was worried about leaving fell and broke her vertebrae and in hospital the very first day we arrived. My husband picked up a sickness bug on the ferry and I caught a cold. I then locked us out on the second night here..beware shutting patio doors from outside....now keep a small piece of wood there when we're outside. Had to sleep next door with a lovely couple from Iceland..very kind and trusting. Then I went down with tonsillitis and had to find a pharmacist for some antibiotics. While I was purchasing them my husband got his car rammed into from the back . In the car park. So far a bit of a disaster. But the apartment is nice, the weather super. And they sell a great range of GLuten free food. And lovely neighbors here. So Heyho.....it can only get better!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Tammydog said:


> Well we arrived in Spain and got to our apartment on Wedneday. My 83 year old whom I was worried about leaving fell and broke her vertebrae and in hospital the very first day we arrived. My husband picked up a sickness bug on the ferry and I caught a cold. I then locked us out on the second night here..beware shutting patio doors from outside....now keep a small piece of wood there when we're outside. Had to sleep next door with a lovely couple from Iceland..very kind and trusting. Then I went down with tonsillitis and had to find a pharmacist for some antibiotics. While I was purchasing them my husband got his car rammed into from the back . In the car park. So far a bit of a disaster. But the apartment is nice, the weather super. And they sell a great range of GLuten free food. And lovely neighbors here. So Heyho.....it can only get better!


Good grief!
Welcome to Spain 
If you end up staying after all that, you deserve a medal.
All I can say is Good Luck


----------



## Tammydog

We are stickers don,t give in easy. As I said it can only get better. Last time we tried the world went into a financial crisis. Spent 4 years back and forth with courts but did get most of our money back and as it turned it was unlucky but lucky in the end. Feel confident it will come together. Nothing to loose if not furniture still n Uk. So this winter will help us decide.


----------



## Maureen47

Another step towards the move , our son and daughter arranged a surprise going away party for us last night. They had invited all our friends and had our local pub lay on some fab food . There was an amazing cake depicting our move complete with my two dogs on there as well. We had some lovely gifts and a fabulous evening with lots of laughs and tears too of course. 3 weeks to go !


----------



## Gazeebo

maureen47 said:


> Another step towards the move , our son and daughter arranged a surprise going away party for us last night. They had invited all our friends and had our local pub lay on some fab food . There was an amazing cake depicting our move complete with my two dogs on there as well. We had some lovely gifts and a fabulous evening with lots of laughs and tears too of course. 3 weeks to go !


Lovely children! Make the most of your 3 weeks, but look forward to your new adventure. X


----------



## Maureen47

Woo Hoo , finished work today , pension lump sum arrived in bank and 2 weeks on Wednesday we will be on our way , getting a little bit excited about setting up my Spanish home


----------



## Gazeebo

maureen47 said:


> Woo Hoo , finished work today , pension lump sum arrived in bank and 2 weeks on Wednesday we will be on our way , getting a little bit excited about setting up my Spanish home


Congratulations! Have a good journey. lane:


----------



## thrax

As somebody once said, 'I love it when a plan comes together...'


----------



## Tammydog

Let you know in time how things are... but just enjoy life here at the moment. How to go with the flo? Love the sunshine and still longish days. But I sunbathe and swim at teatime. So all good. ..but a bit of a wrap up at night.


----------



## baldilocks

This weekend seven years ago, we left UK and set off on our way via France to Spain and our new life.


----------



## Lynn R

It is nine years today since we arrived here to live permanently. Happy Anniversary to Baldilocks and SWMBO, and I hope everyone in the process of or planning moving will be as happy here as we are.


----------



## Roy C

maureen47 said:


> Woo Hoo , finished work today , pension lump sum arrived in bank and 2 weeks on Wednesday we will be on our way , getting a little bit excited about setting up my Spanish home


Ah, you're soooo lucky. Good luck and hopefully I'll be reporting similar next year.


----------



## baldilocks

Lynn R said:


> It is nine years today since we arrived here to live permanently. Happy Anniversary to Baldilocks and SWMBO, and I hope everyone in the process of or planning moving will be as happy here as we are.


Happy anniversary to you as well.


----------



## Maureen47

Thanks all for the good wishes , I still have so much to do and so little time , lol ! We are taking our own truck so packing has started , had to get a new laptop today as work one being returned Monday as well as phone , so sorted that out today as well. Charity shop van booked for this Friday and next so a mad sorting week this week. I have quite a few 'maybe' boxes ! Shopping all done , been collecting the non perishables on offer in the UK for a few weeks so got a start on my cupboard stock and of course the Xmas pressies left with my friend to hand out to my family and friends. Then the list from my SIL in Spain who lives 10 mins from us. Strange feeling finishing work having been with the NHS all my life but 30+ yrs service is enough ! Dogs are wondering whats going on as the house looks like a warehouse at present.

My son is champing at the bit to get the builders in as he has bought our house and is making a few changes, I am glad it worked that way as we have lived here 25 yrs and both my kids grew up in the house but he needs to make it his own and they are so excited about that. I have claimed some attic space though !

We have opened a bottle of champagne tonight , one of a few we had at our leaving party, we are raising a glass to a long term plan finally coming together , we shall save the rest for Spain , Cheers


----------



## baldilocks

maureen47 said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes , I still have so much to do and so little time , lol ! We are taking our own truck so packing has started , had to get a new laptop today as work one being returned Monday as well as phone , so sorted that out today as well. Charity shop van booked for this Friday and next so a mad sorting week this week. I have quite a few 'maybe' boxes ! Shopping all done , been collecting the non perishables on offer in the UK for a few weeks so got a start on my cupboard stock and of course the Xmas pressies left with my friend to hand out to my family and friends. Then the list from my SIL in Spain who lives 10 mins from us. Strange feeling finishing work having been with the NHS all my life but 30+ yrs service is enough ! Dogs are wondering whats going on as the house looks like a warehouse at present.
> 
> My son is champing at the bit to get the builders in as he has bought our house and is making a few changes, I am glad it worked that way as we have lived here 25 yrs and both my kids grew up in the house but he needs to make it his own and they are so excited about that. I have claimed some attic space though !
> 
> We have opened a bottle of champagne tonight , one of a few we had at our leaving party, we are raising a glass to a long term plan finally coming together , we shall save the rest for Spain , Cheers


You are likely to find that instead of champagne here in Spain they use sidra from the Asturias and very good, it is as well. (Secretly, I think it is better than the French bubbles!)


----------



## VFR

maureen47 said:


> Thanks all for the good wishes , I still have so much to do and so little time , lol ! We are taking our own truck so packing has started , had to get a new laptop today as work one being returned Monday as well as phone , so sorted that out today as well. Charity shop van booked for this Friday and next so a mad sorting week this week. I have quite a few 'maybe' boxes ! Shopping all done , been collecting the non perishables on offer in the UK for a few weeks so got a start on my cupboard stock and of course the Xmas pressies left with my friend to hand out to my family and friends. Then the list from my SIL in Spain who lives 10 mins from us. Strange feeling finishing work having been with the NHS all my life but 30+ yrs service is enough ! Dogs are wondering whats going on as the house looks like a warehouse at present.
> 
> My son is champing at the bit to get the builders in as he has bought our house and is making a few changes, I am glad it worked that way as we have lived here 25 yrs and both my kids grew up in the house but he needs to make it his own and they are so excited about that. I have claimed some attic space though !
> 
> We have opened a bottle of champagne tonight , one of a few we had at our leaving party, we are raising a glass to a long term plan finally coming together , we shall save the rest for Spain , Cheers


It will go quicker that you imagine Maureen & you will soon be saying "did we bring the passports ?"
OH don't forget the tea bags.


----------



## Maureen47

OMG ! One week to go till we travel , the truck is being packed , I have had a horrible virus for a week which has slowed me down big time. We will be ready because the boat wont wait on us 

All the legal stuff is done for our business and kids , we have all the required travel docs in a folder , the dogs have packed , charity shop doing a final collection at the house on Friday.

I am having strange mixed feelings , no regrets at all but cant believe its really happening.

We have a plan b if it doesnt all fit in the truck as my son is making a trip to Spain in Feb with a van so thats made me feel better.

To be honest , just want to be there now and getting on with sorting things out, weather forecast looks good for unloading in Spain so thats a bonus.

I have started my countdown diary and my firends and family are expecting FB update and tweets during the journey. I am scribbling away in my notebook so I can start my blog when I arrive.

Feeeling a cross between excited and trepidation, wish me luck !


----------



## Gazeebo

Goooood luck!!! X


----------



## VFR

maureen47 said:


> OMG ! One week to go till we travel , the truck is being packed , I have had a horrible virus for a week which has slowed me down big time. We will be ready because the boat wont wait on us
> 
> All the legal stuff is done for our business and kids , we have all the required travel docs in a folder , the dogs have packed , charity shop doing a final collection at the house on Friday.
> 
> I am having strange mixed feelings , no regrets at all but cant believe its really happening.
> 
> We have a plan b if it doesnt all fit in the truck as my son is making a trip to Spain in Feb with a van so thats made me feel better.
> 
> To be honest , just want to be there now and getting on with sorting things out, weather forecast looks good for unloading in Spain so thats a bonus.
> 
> I have started my countdown diary and my firends and family are expecting FB update and tweets during the journey. I am scribbling away in my notebook so I can start my blog when I arrive.
> 
> Feeeling a cross between excited and trepidation, wish me luck !


Good luck Maureen.
Just be mindful that those really nice people who are chatting to you in the layby/services may be lifting your money/cards etc (happened to a friend and they had 2 Alsatians ?)
Yes it was in Spain just Nr of Barcelona and they also had a 4 wheeler with the back open as they let the woffers out for a spell, nice couple chatting to them on the tailboard as scumbag nipped into the cab.


----------



## Tammydog

Good luck Maureen. Enjoy your trip we have done 1 month had a bad start. But getting better and weather is amazing. Still going to the beach and breakfast out on the patio. Can't find many houses for sale in our price range for our taste or area at the moment. Seems there being snapped up as soon as they go on the market if they are part way decent. So lucky if you have a house already as no long term rentals either if in a nice area either. But sure we will find something we have a good budget but seems not to matter as Scandinavians are willing to pay high for the best properties even without seeing them. They just buy off plan. But we are looking at the Costa Blanca coast. It's still really quite busy here though and most things are open in Playa flamenca. But hardly any property for sale. Agents are not even that bothered as they know they can sale to someone else. We really did not expect that. May change n new year.....hoping!


----------



## Maureen47

Well , 4 days till D Day ! The truck is 3/4 packed , we cant fit everything in but my son is doing a trip over the Xmas break with a long wheel base transit so the rest will arrive then , This horrible virus is on the way out , first day today in 10 days I have felt better. My sensitive dog is wondering what is going on, but being reassured about his new fun life in Spain , my other dog is oblivious !, the charity shop are coming tomorrow and monday to take lots of stuff. I have a list and list about my list ! Right now we have opened a bottle of red and thought if its not packed we will survive lol ! Have rounded up the family to help for our last few days so its nearly all good to go ! The weather forecast for Chella is good , the euro rate is excellent so all is well in the world of moving to Spain !


----------



## Maureen47

Did you all get a terrible panic on with a few days to go , I am thinking I have all the important stuff and anything else I can get if I really need it. Maybe its just the reality of its really happening and when all said and done , I have all my legal docs and we can function so anything else doesnt really matter. Lots to do this weekend and hoping Mon and Tues before we travel is chilled , right now the house looks chaotic but given my son is buying it I could say its his problem ! He wont thank me for that but maybe when the charity shop do their final visit on Monday I will feel better about what I leaving him with. Sorting out all the travel docs this evening and lots of help over the weekend for the final sort out , just need some food for the journey and to pack my overnight bag and should be sorted. I guess living a house 25yrs means you have a lot of stuff and maybe I should have started earlier to get rid of things , thats a tip I would give people , its never too early to start to get organised to go , I lost 10 days due to terrible virus which I couldnt have predicted and its having a hit now , so sort your stuff out early and dont underestimate how long that takes . We will be ready but not so ready as I would liked to be but maybe thats normal for a big move like this . Better go and get on with the sorting , sorry to sound like I am moaning but its good to share with folks who have done this before and will do this in the future , you can never be getting ready too early !!! Hindsight is a wonderful thing , back to graft and catch up soon


----------



## VFR

Chill Maureen.
Odds on you have done more than most in getting ready & a shed load more than we did (tell you about it when we see you)

Just don't forget your passports / tea bags.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

maureen47 said:


> Did you all get a terrible panic on with a few days to go , I am thinking I have all the important stuff and anything else I can get if I really need it. Maybe its just the reality of its really happening and when all said and done , I have all my legal docs and we can function so anything else doesnt really matter. Lots to do this weekend and hoping Mon and Tues before we travel is chilled , right now the house looks chaotic but given my son is buying it I could say its his problem ! He wont thank me for that but maybe when the charity shop do their final visit on Monday I will feel better about what I leaving him with. Sorting out all the travel docs this evening and lots of help over the weekend for the final sort out , just need some food for the journey and to pack my overnight bag and should be sorted. I guess living a house 25yrs means you have a lot of stuff and maybe I should have started earlier to get rid of things , thats a tip I would give people , its never too early to start to get organised to go , I lost 10 days due to terrible virus which I couldnt have predicted and its having a hit now , so sort your stuff out early and dont underestimate how long that takes . We will be ready but not so ready as I would liked to be but maybe thats normal for a big move like this . Better go and get on with the sorting , sorry to sound like I am moaning but its good to share with folks who have done this before and will do this in the future , you can never be getting ready too early !!! Hindsight is a wonderful thing , back to graft and catch up soon


I didn't do it like you're doing, but I'm sure I'd be having a good bout of panic if I were you. Not that you've asked for them, but there are couple of observations...
I think one thing I've had to learn is that if it doesn't get done, it doesn't get done. Sometimes you just have to let things go and not fuss over whether it was/ is done to the standard you wanted. Of course, that's a personal observation. Others will never except less than perfect cleaning, organisation, execution of plans etc.
10 days suffering from a virus is a long time and personally I would be weak and tired after that. Listen to your body. Don't push yourself too much or you might end up running on half gas for months. Get here and rest up for the first week.


----------



## Maureen47

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't do it like you're doing, but I'm sure I'd be having a good bout of panic if I were you. Not that you've asked for them, but there are couple of observations...
> I think one thing I've had to learn is that if it doesn't get done, it doesn't get done. Sometimes you just have to let things go and not fuss over whether it was/ is done to the standard you wanted. Of course, that's a personal observation. Others will never except less than perfect cleaning, organisation, execution of plans etc.
> 10 days suffering from a virus is a long time and personally I would be weak and tired after that. Listen to your body. Don't push yourself too much or you might end up running on half gas for months. Get here and rest up for the first week.


Indeed , I am now at the stage , if its done thats fine , if not it doesnt matter , I am sure I will sleep for a week when we arrive . should all be sorted .over the weekend and then chill for a couple of days before we travel . Feeling better now but still not 100% so looking forward to a steady journey and a restful crossing on the ferry, dont get sea sick so should be able to rest.


----------



## Terdave

Hi Maureen, what a coincident we also have our one way tickets for Wednesday as we have bought in the Malaga area, all the very best on your move to Spain.


----------



## lormar

Great to hear all of your experiences...! We're struggling with the same question now...what to take, what not to take...definitely no furniture though, as we're planning to rent (furnished) for the first year or so, just to get to know Mallorca better before we settle more permanently.
I'm wondering how you were able to calculate the necessary space/boxes, and did you use movers or did any of you just take a van load with you? Any feedback gladly received as we're planning the move for two months time and still trying to figure out the best 'moving' option from the Netherlands to Mallorca...


----------



## Maureen47

Terdave said:


> Hi Maureen, what a coincident we also have our one way tickets for Wednesday as we have bought in the Malaga area, all the very best on your move to Spain.


All the best to you guys , have a safe trip and enjoy your new life in Spain


----------



## Maureen47

lormar said:


> Great to hear all of your experiences...! We're struggling with the same question now...what to take, what not to take...definitely no furniture though, as we're planning to rent (furnished) for the first year or so, just to get to know Mallorca better before we settle more permanently.
> I'm wondering how you were able to calculate the necessary space/boxes, and did you use movers or did any of you just take a van load with you? Any feedback gladly received as we're planning the move for two months time and still trying to figure out the best 'moving' option from the Netherlands to Mallorca...


Hi , we have moved ourselves , the best option for us was to buy a 7.5 tonne truck and drive to Spain with a long ferry crossing from the UK taking us to Bilboa and then a 61/2 hr drive to our new home. We have almost fitted everything in we need but have to take motor cycle racing kit so thats reduced the room for house items. We thought we had enough room but will have to have our son bring the rest in a few weeks. Its so difficult to estimate what to bring , right now if I had a choice I would say very little , its stressful trying to pack everything and decide what to bring and what to leave. Our truck is full now and ready to go on Tuesday and if its there thats cool and if not we will survive , good luck with your planning


----------



## Maureen47

2 days to go and the chaos is reducing , charity shop here again tomorrow for the last load , I think we are organised for the journey but need to make sure I can get in the car the things I have planned to. Have now decided if its not packed I dont need or want it or can replace it if its that desperate. Its very stressful I have to say but hoping I can just chill the next 2 days and start to look forward to enjoying our new adventure beginning with the trip , easier said than done lol ! Apologies for off loading on here but hope you guys understand  4am wednesday and we are on the way ! The dogs cant see what all the fuss is about !


----------



## Tammydog

Your going to love it Maureen it has cooled down a lot now but still pleasant. We have just put a deposit on a home by the sea. Should complete in March, quick than we thought but perfect as we have all the amenities we need. Sea, beach ,shops bars,restaurants,pharmacy and a gym across the road. Overlooking the park from a south facing garden and overlooking the pool from the other side with afternoon shade. So decided it was just right as all the good properties seem to sell really quickly. However we did not intend to live in a coastal resort. But for us it's right for us to live in for life even a few minutes from the hospital?


----------



## mrypg9

On December 19th at approximately 13.30 it will be ten years since we left the UK for Prague. We didn't panic as we hired a removal company who packed up the whole house -literally, even including flowers in a vase! - and spent a week with friends before leaving.
When we unpacked we found that a lot of the ornaments, pictures etc. were superfluous as we spent our first year in a flat which luckily had a huge attic we could store stuff in. The flat was quite large and accommodated most of our furniture from our three bed cottage. What didn't fit in was stored in a friend's garage in its removal company wrapping.
After a year we moved to a large house and needed the stored furniture. We did a sorting and threw out a load of stuff we didn't need.
Then two years later we moved to Spain. We left at 8.30 a.m. on November 30th 2008 and arrived three days later at my son's house. We drove to Spain in our two vehicles with my son, his wife and our dog.
Again no panic as we hired a removal company to pack all our stuff. When we found a place in Spain it was delivered. Again more sorting and chucking out.
We found we didn't like living in a flat so five months later, another move, to the house we have lived in for almost seven years. This time my son flew over and organised the move. (He said he would never do it again and suggested we stayed put for several years at least).
More sorting and throwing out.
We have a huge cellar in which we have stored things we don't use...no doubt that will be sorted and much discarded when or if we move again.
We are an idle pair, I guess, plus I simply loathe moving. Before leaving the UK I had stayed put for over thirty years. So I was happy to spend money getting someone else to do all the hard work of packing and moving.
We're almost at the point where everything in -and below - the house is either useful or decorative.....


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> We're almost at the point where everything in -and below - the house is either useful or decorative.....


including the occupants?


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> including the occupants?


Beaut, it is said, resides in the eye of the beholder.
In our house, usefulness is determined by OH...


----------



## Maureen47

All set and good to go , I think the dogs overnight bag for the ferry has more in it than mine !

I can a restful day tomorrow , my daughter is cooking dinner for us and then we will be off.

I hope to have wifi on the Ferry and pop in and Hello , otherwise , it will be Hola on Friday morning !

Passports , tickets , money , docs, and a large dose of excitement  Oh and my reading specs and a spare otherwise I am snookered !


----------



## Roy C

So exciting, good luck and Bon Voyage


----------



## Maureen47

Roy C said:


> So exciting, good luck and Bon Voyage


Many Thanks Roy and hope your plans are coming together


----------



## Tammydog

Good luck and have a good sailing. Time to relax for a while


----------



## baldilocks

Tammydog said:


> Good luck and have a good sailing. Time to relax for a while


Before you start all over again when you get here!


----------



## smitty5668

good luck and fair winds on your journey maureen, it will allgo well i'm sure


----------



## Maureen47

smitty5668 said:


> good luck and fair winds on your journey maureen, it will allgo well i'm sure



Thank you ,we are excited now and looking forward to our new adventure including the journey


----------



## WeeScottie

Wishing you bon voyage and a stress free moving experience. A new chapter of your life beginning, how exciting! Enjoy!


----------



## haynesbob

Good luck with your journey and new life ahead.

Just waiting for our house to sell and the we will be retiring and moving permanently to our house in Ontinyent.


----------



## VFR

I.42 to the pound yesterday, getting cheaper by the day (how long can this last ?)


----------



## Gazeebo

Yo - are you here yet!!!? X


----------



## Jenny02

whitenoiz said:


> Yep!
> We too sold our house unfurnished but chucked in most of the furniture as a freebie.
> Some 'positively must have, must keep' stuff we put in store in the UK and later had transferred to storage here then finally to our house.
> We gave our local library about 90% of our extensive selection of books fiction and non fiction. We brought most of our UK clothes over with us; some have remained unworn for seven years. Pots pans and crockery we brought with us. We still have boxes of bric a brac and most of the must have, must keep' stuff has remained undisturbed all the time we have been here. Several boxes of it...
> Its really down to how badly you need to hang onto stuff; you can be sure that the one unused thing you chuck out in the UK will be the one thing that you need most of all when you get here and vice versa. Beware CD's and DVD's collectively they weigh a ton and will seldom get played over here... besides which most can be found and either played or downloaded in one form or another from the internet...
> Its a very difficult personal choice.


Oh that is me, we moved to what we thought then as our forever home and i bought boxes and boxes of clothes, sentimental, and you never know when i might need it stuff, its still 8 years later boxed in the garage. Now when we talk of our future move to Spain i think its the letting go of my stuff and junk that scares me the most, i still have a tub of sand i collected on a Donegal beach about 40 years ago, so after 4 house moves, 3 kids, and 23years married such a lot of stuff, my husband calls junk.


----------



## baldilocks

Jenny02 said:


> Oh that is me, we moved to what we thought then as our forever home and i bought boxes and boxes of clothes, sentimental, and you never know when i might need it stuff, its still 8 years later boxed in the garage. Now when we talk of our future move to Spain i think its the letting go of my stuff and junk that scares me the most, i still have a tub of sand i collected on a Donegal beach about 40 years ago, so after 4 house moves, 3 kids, and 23years married such a lot of stuff, my husband calls junk.


One of the questions one needs to ask (with hindsight) is how easy would it be to replace, should you find you really can't do without it/must have it/would like to have it. I omitted to ask myself those questions and got rid of a load of books that were very old (c. 150 years) and probably unique or almost so, and I now wish I had kept them.


----------



## Gazeebo

baldilocks said:


> One of the questions one needs to ask (with hindsight) is how easy would it be to replace, should you find you really can't do without it/must have it/would like to have it. I omitted to ask myself those questions and got rid of a load of books that were very old (c. 150 years) and probably unique or almost so, and I now wish I had kept them.


Yeah but think of all the dusting you haven't had to do!


----------



## Jenny02

*geckos*



Lynn R said:


> We've seen very few in the house this year, but more than once in the past I have woken up to find one on my bedroom ceiling, which gave me quite a start until I realised what it was. I like geckos, should have put them in the "Things I Like About Spain" thread.


I have just googled what a geckos was, its a lizard, i think, oh no give me spiders any day, and lots of cats if they sort these little creatures out. I have seen them run up wall etc many times on holidays but never entered my head that while i was fast asleep with patio doors open, i had visitors. This just another thought to contend with, well i am better knowing, but not on my list of things i like about Spain.


----------



## Jenny02

Roy C said:


> Well I was given my official leaving date at work today, it's the 14/03/16 So it is real, I'm leaving work and we are moving to Spain. I think the next few months will fly by........


Good luck the time will past quickly i am sure, last Christmas on either English or Irish soil.


----------



## Jenny02

maureen47 said:


> Fab news today, a friend is moving from a very large property to a smaller property and we have inherited lots of great outside furniture and a huge amount of potted plants , we have an instant garden ! The rest of the furniture and stuff they do not want we have arranged to give away to folks that need it locally . I love all this recycling , I have given so much to my local charity shop in the UK and today when I went with my daily delivery that said they had a present for me , they have a new vertical fan that they thought would be useful to me in Spain. Isnt it great when you can move things around and get them to the right folks. Thought this was worth sharing as it made me feel good today.


I have to say Maureen and the many others, i am really enjoying your stories. My OH loves reading, i do not, but this is great and so much help, i am only at page 15 i really want to get to the end tonight as i have realized, Maureen you left yesterday. Safe travels


----------



## baldilocks

Jenny02 said:


> I have just googled what a geckos was, its a lizard, i think, oh no give me spiders any day, and lots of cats if they sort these little creatures out. I have seen them run up wall etc many times on holidays but never entered my head that while i was fast asleep with patio doors open, i had visitors. This just another thought to contend with, well i am better knowing, but not on my list of things i like about Spain.


The lizards are OK since they catch and eat other pests including ants. They will usually try to avoid you.


----------



## Roy C

Jenny02 said:


> Good luck the time will past quickly i am sure, last Christmas on either English or Irish soil.


Thanks Jenny, it now seems to be flying by. We have sold the house, buying a flat here which we'll have to move into in Jan until we go. 

I love the beaches of Donegal, my favourite county....


----------



## Tammydog

Love the beaches on the costa Brava...and still sunbathing. But love my beaches. In the south of England as well . Just love the sunshine here. Sorry winning for us. We should complete on our new house near the beach in the Costa Brava in March.


----------



## Maureen47

Hola ! We are here ! Well its a long story but the short version for now is ......

38 hrs travelling

24 hrs on the boat

14 hrs in the car with 6 breaks.

The dogs were fab , have to say getting your dog from the garage to a dog friendly cabin is a bit chaotic but we managed nonetheless.

Day one in Chella was today and my amercian kitchen dining room and living room are set up and good to go and I cooked a stir fry tonight.

Still lots to sort out but so pleased with progress so far.

Dogs will take a little while to settle as its all so different for them.

Downside someone stole the LNB from our Sat dish in the last couple of days so need to sort that out before we have TV but wifi working well so not so bad.

The journey was so great considering all the things that could have happened and it was 25 degrees today and sunny , I guess we are going to enjoy our life in Spain , I have a picture diary for my blog of the journey which I will post a link to when I get properly settled .

Its really happened , we are here


----------



## VFR

maureen47 said:


> Hola ! We are here ! Well its a long story but the short version for now is ......
> 
> 38 hrs travelling
> 
> 24 hrs on the boat
> 
> 14 hrs in the car with 6 breaks.
> 
> The dogs were fab , have to say getting your dog from the garage to a dog friendly cabin is a bit chaotic but we managed nonetheless.
> 
> Day one in Chella was today and my amercian kitchen dining room and living room are set up and good to go and I cooked a stir fry tonight.
> 
> Still lots to sort out but so pleased with progress so far.
> 
> Dogs will take a little while to settle as its all so different for them.
> 
> Downside someone stole the LNB from our Sat dish in the last couple of days so need to sort that out before we have TV but wifi working well so not so bad.
> 
> The journey was so great considering all the things that could have happened and it was 25 degrees today and sunny , I guess we are going to enjoy our life in Spain , I have a picture diary for my blog of the journey which I will post a link to when I get properly settled .
> 
> Its really happened , we are here


Think I have a spare (?) you can use Maureen if you need.
Oh and welcome.


----------



## Roy C

Brilliant Maureen, well done.


----------



## WeeScottie

Welcome to Spain, so glad the sun shone for your arrival! Here's to happy times ahead x


----------



## baldilocks

How many time have you pinched yourself to ensure that the dream is a reality?


----------



## Maureen47

VFR said:


> Think I have a spare (?) you can use Maureen if you need.
> Oh and welcome.


Thank you ever so much for your kind offer , we are trying to get one today and will let you know if we might take you up on your offer if we are struggling , thank you again


----------



## Gazeebo

You made it! So glad for you. :eyebrows:


----------



## Maureen47

VFR said:


> Think I have a spare (?) you can use Maureen if you need.
> Oh and welcome.


Hi Colin , if you do have a spare we would like to take you up on your offer please , we will obviously replace it for you , I will sent you a PM.Thank you again


----------



## Tammydog

Welcome to Spain Maureen. Sure you will be really happy here. So far so good for us. Just a few little hiccups at first. But that's all sorted. Now time to relax a bit and enjoy our future lives for us newbies


----------



## Relyat

maureen47 said:


> Hi Colin , if you do have a spare we would like to take you up on your offer please , we will obviously replace it for you , I will sent you a PM.Thank you again


If you get stuck, I have a spare that you can have.


----------



## Megsmum

18 months in Maureen and we can still be heard to say

God we live here


----------



## baldilocks

7 years and we still think that we live in a little bit of heaven right here on earth, except today when the clouds are down to about 800m and we live at 723m and everything is wet and soggy and cold...


----------



## Lynn R

Yup, 9 years on and I still pinch myself sometimes and think, God, I live here!

Glad you all arrived safely, Maureen.


----------



## mrypg9

We'll have been out of the UK ten years and seven years in Spain come December. I don't think of living in Spain as heavenly or a dream as I never really planned to end up here. But I am surprised and pleased that I have slowly come to realise that in spite of the down sides, living in Spain can be very pleasant indeed, so much so that quite shortly after settling in here, we abandoned our plans to move on to France after a couple of years here.
This is now our home and final destination.


----------



## baldilocks

mrypg9 said:


> We'll have been out of the UK ten years and seven years in Spain come December. *I don't think of living in Spain as heavenly or a dream as I never really planned to end up here*. But I am surprised and pleased that I have slowly come to realise that in spite of the down sides, living in Spain can be very pleasant indeed, so much so that quite shortly after settling in here, we abandoned our plans to move on to France after a couple of years here.
> This is now our home and final destination.


Where's your sense of romance, Mary?


----------



## mrypg9

baldilocks said:


> Where's your sense of romance, Mary?


Well, Baldy, when we left in 2005 it never entered my head that I would ever go to live in Spain. For years I had looked forward to moving permanently to Central Europe and when Sandra agreed we'd go there, I was delighted and imagined we'd stay 
there forever. 
We had a good three years there but it wasn't a good place for Sandra. Food is generally of poor quality and there isn't much for vegetarians, plus winters were long, dark and very very cold. Prague is a beautiful city, loads of culture, opera, concerts, films, we travelled around a lot and rented a lovely house. But Sandra wanted to move and as we had family property in Spain off we went. The plan was a few years here, time in France at a property belonging to a friend of my son's then final move to Merchant City in Glasgow, Sandra's home town.
As I've said before, I wasn't really happy here for the first months. Berlin would have been my choice as I speak fluent German and love that city. Spain was a country like any other. But when we moved into our house on a 'proper' street, got to know people, found how easy it was to get involved, it gradually grew on me. I never thought life could be so 'easy'. I can't imagine living anywhere else. This is home. 
We are very lucky and know it. House we love, good landlord (even if he did get a speeding ticket in my car), no money worries and no real health worries, settled in our community...
And in a way it means more because it was unplanned, unexpected. We had a good life in the UK, an interesting life in Prague and now the best of all times here in Spain.
So no, not romantic....just a knd of deep, warm, content and continued surprised at the turns life can take.


----------



## Maureen47

Relyat said:


> If you get stuck, I have a spare that you can have.


Thank you , the one VFR offered unfortunately was not the type that fits our dish , pity after such a kind offer , so if we cant get one soon , we may take you up on your offer , thank you


----------



## Jenny02

Tammydog said:


> Love the beaches on the costa Brava...and still sunbathing. But love my beaches. In the south of England as well . Just love the sunshine here. Sorry winning for us. We should complete on our new house near the beach in the Costa Brava in March.


The Costa Brava is beautiful, i especially love Girona, best wishes to you for March.


----------



## Jenny02

maureen47 said:


> Hola ! We are here ! Well its a long story but the short version for now is ......
> 
> 38 hrs travelling
> 
> 24 hrs on the boat
> 
> 14 hrs in the car with 6 breaks.
> 
> The dogs were fab , have to say getting your dog from the garage to a dog friendly cabin is a bit chaotic but we managed nonetheless.
> 
> Day one in Chella was today and my amercian kitchen dining room and living room are set up and good to go and I cooked a stir fry tonight.
> 
> Still lots to sort out but so pleased with progress so far.
> 
> Dogs will take a little while to settle as its all so different for them.
> 
> Downside someone stole the LNB from our Sat dish in the last couple of days so need to sort that out before we have TV but wifi working well so not so bad.
> 
> The journey was so great considering all the things that could have happened and it was 25 degrees today and sunny , I guess we are going to enjoy our life in Spain , I have a picture diary for my blog of the journey which I will post a link to when I get properly settled .
> 
> Its really happened , we are here


Good luck and best wishes Maureen in your new home and country. I really have enjoyed your stories so far and look forward to your blog. 25 degrees, lucky you lot. 2 degrees and sooo grey skies here in N.I


----------



## Maureen47

We have the TV working , thank for the kind offers of help , where theres a will theres a way 

Doggies settling a bit better and enjoying playing in their run . 

House almost sorted other than light fittings to change and a few other bits but all functional for now.

Still feels like we are not here permanently yet although when my sil brought our post I now have a consum card so maybe getting there lol


----------



## Maureen47

Life soon turns to normal . vet visit this evening with a poorly doggie !


----------



## Maureen47

Had a good today other than been to the vets , one dog got a thing called Masticatory Muscle Myositis , can be brought on by stress so maybe the journey , she cant eat or drink due to severe pain in the chewing muscles , had a large pain killing and steroid jab and vet reckons in 24 hrs should be feeling much better and have to take her back wednesday, she hasnt eaten or drank since first thing this morning , she is all tucked up now and hoping things improve , nothing like getting stuck in at the deep end and having to speak to the vet , fortunately my school latin and clinical expereince helps with medical words in any language , about to eat now and catch up on Corrie ! Have an ITV to get through tomorrow too , wish us luck !


----------



## WeeScottie

Oh poor doggie, hope she's better soon.


----------



## Jenny02

maureen47 said:


> Had a good today other than been to the vets , one dog got a thing called Masticatory Muscle Myositis , can be brought on by stress so maybe the journey , she cant eat or drink due to severe pain in the chewing muscles , had a large pain killing and steroid jab and vet reckons in 24 hrs should be feeling much better and have to take her back wednesday, she hasnt eaten or drank since first thing this morning , she is all tucked up now and hoping things improve , nothing like getting stuck in at the deep end and having to speak to the vet , fortunately my school latin and clinical expereince helps with medical words in any language , about to eat now and catch up on Corrie ! Have an ITV to get through tomorrow too , wish us luck !


Good luck Maureen, unlike us humans the poor pets cannot reach for 2 paracetamols to keep them going, hope you are all finding your feet and wake up to a very hungry dog, whos much better, i missed corrie myself tonite, i do hope its recorded.


----------



## Maureen47

Good news little Bella hound has eaten today so hopefully going in the right direction , back to the vets Wed , in the house on my own for the first time , car gone off for ITV renewal out first expereince of this , sil has gone with my husband to help with the language , lets hope we have all our docs and we get it through , will keep you posted. Then its the padron tomorrow ! Lovely sunny morning but a bit nippy last night , the dogs had their pj's on , hoping to get the parts to repair the log burner today too , thank you to our vendor who didnt tell us and hid it with some logs ! Needs a new side tile and a seal so hopefully fixable , glad to handy husband who can fix things ! Maybe should start a new thread now we are here !


----------



## WeeScottie

I'd love to hear how your ferry trip with your doggies went...thinking of doing the same....how many dogs do they allow per cabin??


----------



## Maureen47

WeeScottie said:


> I'd love to hear how your ferry trip with your doggies went...thinking of doing the same....how many dogs do they allow per cabin??


The ferry trip went well considering , they allow 2 dogs per cabin but you have to call them to get this agreed , I guess it depends on the size of the dogs.

When you arrive at the terminal its just a normal check in except the attendant gives you the scanner to find your dogs microchip and he checks this against the doggy passports , all very easy.

There is plenty of time and space for a good lead walk in the waiting prior to boarding and then when you start to move onto the quay and into the boat , the dogs can no longer come out the car , you go up to the cabin and then they announce when it is time to fetch them. This wasnt very long at all.

Fetching the dogs is a bit chaotic as there are dogs of all shapes and sizes with owners to get back up from the gagrages on stairs and in lifts. We were in the lift with our 2 and 5 other dogs , they are all onlead and supposed to wear muzzles but some people hadnt put muzzles on them.

The cabin is quite small with 4 beds (bunks) , they are outside cabins so have a biig window. There is an ensuite bathroom and thats it , no kettle or tv . The wifi doesnt work in the cabins either.

There is a dog exercise area on the next deck up , it has open stairs and it spooked one of my dogs going up as his paw went through and he refused to budge so had to carry all 25k of him up the stairs ! He was ok the next morning and trotted up thank goodness but worth knowing , there is no lift to that dog exercise yard.

To take them back to the car before getting off the ferry is the same process in reverse except there is an announcement and you need to be in your cabin , one of the stewards then knocks the door and guides you back to the garage , this is about an hour prior to getting off the ferry so need to ensure they have been toileted as the next stop will be the first services.

It was only stressful because folks didnt obey the rules , i.e. some with no muzzles , some off lead in the exercise area unsupervised, some folk not cleaning up after their dogs in the exercise area and a bit chaotic with staff when getting in lifts and up stairs.

Our dogs were stressed but did settle , we stayed with in the cabin for the whole crossing only going out together to the exercise area and we had take away food in the cabin.

Our dogs and us slept from 9pm-9am , we were all tired and had a long drive to the port and knew we had an equally long day ahead.

I have via twitter and email gave some feedback to Brittany Ferries , I would recommend it but dont underestimate how stressful if can be for you and the dogs.

The car trip for our dogs was easy , they are good and regular car travellers so probs there , plenty of services to stop regularly. We travelled in Nov so there were no issues with it being too hot either.

I can think of anything else at the mo but if you have any questions , feel free to ask


----------



## WeeScottie

Brilliant Maureen, I have 3 small doggies, so maybe not even a possibility?? I'll double check. Sounds like some poor doggie parenting and none obeyance of rules, hacks me off when we're responsible dog owners. We have 2 Lhasas and a Shih Tzu, muzzling them might be interesting?? Looking at options just now, driving down thru France, the ferry option or perhaps having them transported?? Cost not so much a consideration, just want it to be stress free as possible for them. Glad your girl is feeling better this morning.


----------



## baldilocks

WeeScottie said:


> Brilliant Maureen, I have 3 small doggies, so maybe not even a possibility?? I'll double check. Sounds like some poor doggie parenting and none obeyance of rules, hacks me off when we're responsible dog owners. We have 2 Lhasas and a Shih Tzu, muzzling them might be interesting?? Looking at options just now, driving down thru France, the ferry option or perhaps having them transported?? Cost not so much a consideration, just want it to be stress free as possible for them. Glad your girl is feeling better this morning.


We are of the view, that if you want the least stress, then driving down, via the tunnel, then down through France is the best option. The dogs are with you all the time and, if they are used to being in the car, it is no difference from being out on holiday. There are pet friendly hotels all the way down through France.

Because the dogs are with you all the way, you don't worry about them and they don't worry about you, there is no risk of seasickness and your journey is far less affected by bad weather. You make your own pace and make the journey a holiday and part of the new adventure.


----------



## Gazeebo

We could not get a dog friendly cabin for our outward journey and had to book our small dog into the ferry kennel. Not for the faint-hearted and never to be repeated. We have a dog friendly cabin booked for our return journey next year though and Maureen47's comments have made us feel more comfortable about the return journey, so thank you!

Unfortunately, not having done much driving in Europe for the last 30 years, we felt we could not do the trip by car, but I agree with Baldilocks, if it can be done then this is probably the best way to do it.


----------



## WeeScottie

Ferry ruled out, they've just confirmed they won't accept 3 dogs per cabin. I'll discuss with hubby the logistics of driving, decisions decisions....thanks for advice


----------



## Maureen47

We have an ITV and are on the padron , woohoo ! Bella been back to vets this evening and 3 more weeks of treatment and hopefully she will be all ok , at least no worries about large vet bills like in the UK , house is looking good and getting ready to be on my own for 4 nights from Thurs , OH away on business , got to drive the dog to vets on Wed so will have to go out lol ! Loving it already and absolutely no regrets about our move , bloody cold last night though


----------



## Roy C

Are the vets a lot cheaper in Spain Maureen?


----------



## schlagoberskoch

Yes, definitely  Moving away from one place to another always means letting go of things which you really liked. The great thing about it: Your brain is your biggest storage cabin and does not need a lot of space. You'll keep the memories for the rest of your life, so sometimes it is time to let go of physical things 

All the best,
Dominik


----------



## Maureen47

Roy C said:


> Are the vets a lot cheaper in Spain Maureen?


Hi , yes in my experience much cheaper , Bella has had 2 consultations ,blood test , 2 lots of injected treatment and 3 weeks of pills and the bill so far is under 20 euros ! So fabulous , thank goodness , I had insurance at home but they didnt operate in Spain and my insurance company didnt have a product that was much good for the money.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

maureen47 said:


> Hi , yes in my experience much cheaper , Bella has had 2 consultations ,blood test , 2 lots of injected treatment and 3 weeks of pills and the bill so far is under 20 euros ! So fabulous , thank goodness , I had insurance at home but they didnt operate in Spain and my insurance company didnt have a product that was much good for the money.


Sounds too good to be true. Are you sure???
My vet charges 20€ I think it is for the first consultation and then usually doesn't charge for the follow up visits, but just the treatment alone would cost more than 20€ in my vet...


----------



## Maureen47

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sounds too good to be true. Are you sure???
> My vet charges 20€ I think it is for the first consultation and then usually doesn't charge for the follow up visits, but just the treatment alone would cost more than 20€ in my vet...


Its a rate for rescue dogs , I know the vet through working with local rescues over the years so I guess I am getting a good rate , they dont charge a consult fee though for regular customers, the pills were only 3 euros. Maybe I am lucky and this is not a true representation of vet costs but they are much cheaper in my experience for sure.


----------



## baldilocks

In our experience, if you develop a relationship with your vet (i.e. you aren't a casual customer) then charges are much lower and often things are done for free. We have taken in a stray dog that had been hit by a car and just left there (it was screaming its head off) but unfortunately it was too badly injured and had to be put down - we just paid for the x-ray pics, the rest was free. We also rescued a dog off the street that had a broken leg (from where it had been shot) and the vet only charged us 50€ for a four hour operation to cut away the calloused part of the bone, pin the leg, etc. All the foregoing is dependent upon the vet being in the job because he loves animals rather than loving money.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> In our experience, if you develop a relationship with your vet (i.e. you aren't a casual customer) then charges are much lower and often things are done for free. We have taken in a stray dog that had been hit by a car and just left there (it was screaming its head off) but unfortunately it was too badly injured and had to be put down - we just paid for the x-ray pics, the rest was free. We also rescued a dog off the street that had a broken leg (from where it had been shot) and the vet only charged us 50€ for a four hour operation to cut away the calloused part of the bone, pin the leg, etc. All the foregoing is dependent upon the vet being in the job because he loves animals rather than loving money.


We've been going to the same vet for 20 years and they know/ knew our dogs perfectly well, but they are earning a living...
I think not charging for follow up visits is quite enough of a discount. Our present dog is from a dog's home, but the previous one wasn't. The present dog is the one who lost her eye when she ran away, scared by fireworks and it cost us a small fortune to have that all seen to, but that's what you sign up for when you get a dog/ cat/ tortoise, isn't it?


----------



## Madliz

We have a cat requiring monthly steroid injections. Each visit involves a friendly chat, a quick examination and the injection. The cost is €3.05. I wonder what it would be in the UK?


----------



## baldilocks

Madliz said:


> We have a cat requiring monthly steroid injections. Each visit involves a friendly chat, a quick examination and the injection. The cost is €3.05. I wonder what it would be in the UK?


Gastronomical! that is more than you'd care to stomach!


----------



## Isobella

Madliz said:


> We have a cat requiring monthly steroid injections. Each visit involves a friendly chat, a quick examination and the injection. The cost is €3.05. I wonder what it would be in the UK?


Incredible, how do they live! When you add cost of premises and drugs they must operate at a loss. Cost me €30 for a consultation in San Pedro about 18 months ago, vaccinations were expensive too. Fees have got high in UK because most are insured. A friend's Labrador, just 3 years old had a bowel problem and had an operation, cost almost £5000.


----------



## Maureen47

Another good day , drove my Spanish car and all good , done some baking again , loving this early retirement lark ! Did a bit of tidying up in the garden , lovely sunset walk with the dogs , picked some oranges and got all the washing dried in the sunshine. Off to Xativa tmoro for a few things we need , coffee break planned and then a nice chilled Friday evening , off to family for Sat evening meal and then my 4 nights on my own starts Sunday, I changed a gas bottle today so I can and converted the electric gate to manual so I know how to for when I am on my own , all good so far , we just need to get these bits to get our log burner working. Poorly doggie is getting better by the day and both are settling well into Spanish life.


----------



## SandraP

My little cat has just had his eye removed at a cost of £834 ( and that was discounted by £300), but that was with an eye specialist. He is the dearest rescue animal I have ever given a forever home to, but we love him & would do the same for all of them.


----------



## baldilocks

SandraP said:


> My little cat has just had his eye removed at a cost of £834 ( and that was discounted by £300), but that was with an eye specialist. He is the dearest rescue animal I have ever given a forever home to, but we love him & would do the same for all of them.


But then you would have a lot of one-eyed cats!


----------



## Tammydog

Well just had our first taste of a Spanish hospital. Hubby been really not too well since we arrived on top of other probs. But had to get him to emergency as he was falling all over the place and seemed miles away with a major headache that's lasted several days. To him to Torreveja hospital. Where they keeping overnight. Quickly found out it was a severe water infection which they think he has had for months. Although in UK was told test was clear two days prior to leaving. They have kept him overnight for observation and have reduced his tempature and blood pressure. All being well I can collect him tomorrow lunch time. Can't fault them and no language problems either. Great that they understood his complicated health problems an his many meds. I have come away confident he is in good hands.


----------



## SandraP

baldilocks said:


> But then you would have a lot of one-eyed cats!


Smarty pants, I knew what I meant  

I think we will only be bringing a couple of cats with us when we move over in a few years as 3 cats are between 11 & 14 one is about 4, a dog is 13 & the other one is 22.

I would love a couple of donkeys when we move, goodness knows how much they will cost.


----------



## SandraP

At least your doggie is getting better now Maureen, hope you are settling in well & doggies are enjoying walks in sunshine instead of torrential rain that we are enjoying in the north of England (& some snow).
I have enjoyed reading about your move, but what ferry did you sail on & did you sail from Portsmouth or Plymouth?


----------



## Maureen47

SandraP said:


> At least your doggie is getting better now Maureen, hope you are settling in well & doggies are enjoying walks in sunshine instead of torrential rain that we are enjoying in the north of England (& some snow).
> I have enjoyed reading about your move, but what ferry did you sail on & did you sail from Portsmouth or Plymouth?


Hi , lovely day today 18 degrees and sunny , nice dog walk at Anna Lake , we travelled from Portsmouth to Bilboa , I gave Brittany Ferries some feedback and they have acted on it , putting kettles in the dog friendly cabins so you can have a hot drink and re-enforcing the rules for muzzles, onlead and clean up at check so impressed by them responding to my feedback


----------



## Maureen47

Been out in the car in my own today , managed the Tabac , the bank , Consum and the Chino shop !

Second run in the car with the dogs to the Albufera, lovely walk in the Autumn sunshine. Hope your husband is better soon Tammy


----------



## Jenny02

SandraP said:


> My little cat has just had his eye removed at a cost of £834 ( and that was discounted by £300), but that was with an eye specialist. He is the dearest rescue animal I have ever given a forever home to, but we love him & would do the same for all of them.


I now have two cats i acquired, the last one, a baby ginger kitten chucked out to die on a busy road 5 weeks ago, hes doing great now, very spoilt, the lord of our house is getting used to him, the beautiful black Labrador, just loves the kitten. The best our vet offered me when i took the kitten the next morning with cat flu was a cheap jag, nite nite kitty, much expensive medicine later hes trying to eat my lap top as i type. We are sure he will also enjoy Spain in a few years or less.


----------

